# Super excited about Preakness Driveler # 250



## Da Possum (May 16, 2018)

I started one; keebs started one.  I deleted one and then keebs deleted one.  

I still can't post a music video picture; but I'm still super excited.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> I started one; keebs started one.  I deleted one and then keebs deleted one.
> 
> I still can't post a music video picture; but I'm still super excited.


we musta been deleting at the same time!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

oh yeah!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

ok, ok..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

^^^Triple crown.  Go Justify!
I'm super excited.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> oh yeah!





Keebs said:


> ok, ok..................


----------



## doenightmare (May 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^Triple crown.  Go Justify!
> I'm super excited.



Super excited here too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

This thread is super
exciting.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2018)

Holy crap.....I even more super excited since all ya'll are super excited


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2018)

think i just wet my super excited self


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

Some of ya`ll might understand.


----------



## doenightmare (May 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll might understand.



I gets it - the pony is super excited too.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

doenightmare said:


> I gets it - the pony is super excited too.





No you didn`t. You missed that one by a couple of miles.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 16, 2018)

doenightmare said:


> I gets it - the pony is super excited too.



I doubt that horse is excited! You don't see the arrows and blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll might understand.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

I get it. First Eva triple crown winner. 
Now I'm really super excited.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2018)

Good afternoon all !!!  


Got the fertilizer on the garden in between showers yesterday, no rain so far today.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I doubt that horse is excited! You don't see the arrows and blood?




Supper.....  




Hooked On Quack said:


>











mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get it. First Eva triple crown winner.
> Now I'm really super excited.





Triple Crown Dinner.  It was probably delicious.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

I've had three crowns in an evening before


or maybe I didn't stop pouring at three.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I doubt that horse is excited! You don't see the arrows and blood?





Yep !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

Horse probably ran fast to avoid the slings and arrows.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 16, 2018)

Horse tar tar!! Sounds yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 16, 2018)

I bet NCHB could cook up some gooooood horse


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> I bet NCHB could cook up some gooooood horse




The Neolithic Europeans, the Native Americans, and the mountain men when they got real hungry, ate horses. 

And dogs.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

Get em, Quack!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

Fish are biting!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Do horse meat stick to ya teeth?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do horse meat stick to ya teeth?



Naaaaaaah


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

Go Seabiscuit,,,, I'm excited too,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do horse meat stick to ya teeth?



Don't cook the hooves.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do horse meat stick to ya teeth?



Doggone if I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Dang. I done had several post removed. What's up with THAT?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I done had several post removed. What's up with THAT?



Are you sure you hit submit?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

Or are you just walking the thin line


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doggone if I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you sure you hit submit?


I'm confident.


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

Somebody say something about a horse race???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I done had several post removed. What's up with THAT?




That game was called off here a good while back. And everyone was told not to do it here anymore. 

That`s why your post was removed.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

Started Hummin bird finger sitting training today.

Step one get them use to you...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That game was called off here a good while back. And everyone was told not to do it here anymore.
> 
> That`s why your post was removed.



My apologies.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Started Hummin bird finger sitting training today.
> 
> Step one get them use to you...



Nice,,,, as soon as our lilacs bloom ours will be here,,,, I put red food coloring in ours, good or bad?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,, as soon as our lilacs bloom ours will be here,,,, I put red food coloring in ours, good or bad?



I just make a batch of 4 cups boiling water 1 cup of sugar never needed color as you can see.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I just make a batch of 4 cups boiling water 1 cup of sugar never needed color as you can see.



That's the way we make it, except for the coloring, next time I'll keep it clear,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

Not an expert but I think I have read that the food coloring is actually bad for the birds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

wybro, you working tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro, you working tonight?



Yes sir , got one more after this one


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2018)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Evening B0$$


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Evenin BO$$, Wy.....

Bugs ate me up tonight out there mowin the grass.


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Evening Chief, yeah the zika bugs are rough tonight


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

" Come a little closer my pretty "  

Don't be fooled she does catch one every now and then, they get cocky and start buzzin her and those paws move real fast actually saw her catch one that got to close.


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Ain't much faster than a cat


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2018)

live ... from werky werk work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2018)

live from beside the coffee pot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2018)

must need the java juice as I forgot the pic


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Morning Gw and blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2018)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest you smart Drivelers that are still getting your much needed sleep.  

Gobblin, coffee does sound like a good plan this morning so maybe a cup or three of your fresh brewed java will help to get my eyes completely open.


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Morning EE


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Good morning to everyone else as well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2018)

morning wybro and EE


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Morning Chief. Looks like I'm stuck at work for a few more hours.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Morning Swamp Yankee


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Chief. Looks like I'm stuck at work for a few more hours.



Mornin Wy, what did they do, hold you over for a few?



Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,



Mornin Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Swamp Yankee



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## Nugefan (May 17, 2018)

Mornin' fellas and soon to be along ladies ....

1 more wake up ...


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, what did they do, hold you over for a few



Yes sir, an undetermined amount


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' fellas and soon to be along ladies ....
> 
> 1 more wake up ...



Howdy Andy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Sun is trying to peek out here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2018)

Good Morning knee bro's !!!


----------



## redeli (May 17, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun is trying to peek out here.



Sun's coming up over the hills,,,, 50s this mng,,,, near 80 today,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2018)

My ole college roommate's bringing his family over Sunday, gonna do a lil grilling/frying and hopefully my new flyrod, Nic recommended will be here by then.  Paymaster tied me some flies !!  Lawd, I haven't fly fished in 30yrs, gonna You Tube some videos.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My ole college roommate's bringing his family over Sunday, gonna do a lil grilling/frying and hopefully my new flyrod, Nic recommended will be here by then.  Paymaster tied me some flies !!  Lawd, I haven't fly fished in 30yrs, gonna You Tube some videos.



Would love to have someone teach me how to fly fish,,,, probably couldn't do it because of my back,,,, would love to fish with you and Nic,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My ole college roommate's bringing his family over Sunday, gonna do a lil grilling/frying and hopefully my new flyrod, Nic recommended will be here by then.  Paymaster tied me some flies !!  Lawd, I haven't fly fished in 30yrs, gonna You Tube some videos.



Sounds like a good time!

Haven’t used a fly rod in years myself. Never was an expert by any means, but did get good enough to actually use one, lot of fun catchin’em on one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Gotta get Jag ready for work.....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good time!
> 
> Haven’t used a fly rod in years myself. Never was an expert by any means, but did get good enough to actually use one, lot of fun catchin’em on one.



My buddy used to use an 8wt to get the big browns up here,,,, can't get him out to teach me,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Would love to have someone teach me how to fly fish,,,, probably couldn't do it because of my back,,,, would love to fish with you and Nic,,,,





Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good time!
> 
> Haven’t used a fly rod in years myself. Never was an expert by any means, but did get good enough to actually use one, lot of fun catchin’em on one.





Had to quit because of all the shoulder surgerys (4), but then somebody told me if it was bothering my shoulder, I wasn't presenting it right.  Gonna try it again, if doesn't work out I'll have a very nice fly rod for sale !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2018)

wow ya'll done been busy!!  AND there were some new names in here to, two, too!!


Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2018)

I just read all of the rules and guidelines AGAIN. And I can't find anywhere where you can't flop the page.


I'm still super excited about this thread!


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Morning ladies


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2018)

I'm still super excited too!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2018)

Haaay!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2018)

Hey y'all. What kind of title is this? I thought the lame threads and titles were limited to the billy threads?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Might get the son to get the Red Neck Ranger ready today,,,, he's got to get the battery we rejuvenated in and hooked up to the fish finder, get some gas in the tank, clean it up and get it ready,,,, did the trailer wheel bearings last fall,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2018)

Kinda slow in here this moanin.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda slow in here this moanin.


The night crew had it going for a bit though!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Mornin got some fresh rain last night and today and things smell and look nice. More showers perdicted sure hope so it just make things grow nicer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> The night crew had it going for a bit though!



They run outta gas? or little blue pills?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin got some fresh rain last night and today and things smell and look nice. More showers perdicted sure hope so it just make things grow nicer.



We need some,,,, maybe Saturday,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They run outta gas? or little blue pills?


both from what I heard............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Tryin to kill off the Chikin broccery rice casserole....

Went and picked up another 30,000 sq ft of weed n feed, started raining good soon as I got out of the truck.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to kill off the Chikin broccery rice casserole....
> 
> Went and picked up another 30,000 sq ft of weed n feed, started raining good soon as I got out of the truck.


 Our Sheriff's office was using one of our facilities and the lady asked me how much they'd owe us and I told her, 4 plates for the office crew........... I'm stuffed on fried fish, hush puppies, cheese grits & slaw!
Did I hear *Wet T-shirt Contest*????


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Our Sheriff's office was using one of our facilities and the lady asked me how much they'd owe us and I told her, 4 plates for the office crew........... I'm stuffed on fried fish, hush puppies, cheese grits & slaw!
> Did I hear *Wet T-shirt Contest*????



Pic's, forum rules,,,,just kidding,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Ya know, every time I see the name of the thread, I think it says,,,, Super excited about Parkinsons Disease,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Pic's, forum rules,,,,just kidding,,,,


 I forgotted............ it was goot to def!


Cmp1 said:


> Ya know, every time I see the name of the thread, I think it says,,,, Super excited about Parkinsons Disease,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I forgotted............ it was goot to def!



Seriously about the thread name,,,, weird,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Afternoon kids!

Little nappy nap was goot....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2018)

wonder if Justify will be King or a flop?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if Justify will be King or a flop?



My money is on Seabiscuit,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My money is on Seabiscuit,,,,



SEATLESLEW


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

WOW skys have darkened and Thunder is roarin even gave me a blip in power so I guess this fits


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

If your foots a tappen and you don't want to stop try this one on for size


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> SEATLESLEW



Lol lol lol,,,, good horse too,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

And I know that's there a Tull fan besides myself out there


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Last one


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And I know that's there a Tull fan besides myself out there



That would be me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Here you go,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

First hummingbird at the feeder just now,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And I know that's there a Tull fan besides myself out there



Count me in! 



Wycliff said:


> Last one



Git R Done Wybro! 



Cmp1 said:


> That would be me,,,,



That makes 3 of us....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if Justify will be King or a flop?



King for sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> King for sure.



I still say Seabiscuit or now SEATLESLEW,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

I seem to be in a rock mode with it pourin rain like a cow and a flat rock outside so for the rednecks out there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Last one



Didn't you just home ?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

WHAT ??  Ok seeins it's a Georgia forum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WHAT ??  Ok seeins it's a Georgia forum



Lol lol lol,,,, Hank Jr,,,, Country boy can survive,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I seem to be in a rock mode with it pourin rain like a cow and a flat rock outside so for the rednecks out there



I could use a shower right now, I just put out 30,000 sq ft of weed and feed.



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Ooops!


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't you just home ?



Seems like I just left


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

This one's for QUACK  when he wakes up   we all know how he likes good lookin wimen


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I could use a shower right now, I just put out 30,000 sq ft of weed and feed.



Man Chief, if I used that on our grass, I'd be cutting it twice a week,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> This one's for QUACK  when he wakes up   we all know how he likes good lookin wimen



I'll take the Brunette,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I could use a shower right now, I just put out 30,000 sq ft of weed and feed.




Good idea  to feed your weed it'll taste better


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, Hank Jr,,,, Country boy can survive,,,,



This what ya want to hear cmp????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Man Chief, if I used that on our grass, I'd be cutting it twice a week,,,,




I probably will too!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> This what ya want to hear cmp????



Great song,,,, thanks friend,,,, just had the 1st hummingbird buzz me and my buzzed head,,,, lilacs and apple trees in bloom,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> This one's for QUACK  when he wakes up   we all know how he likes good lookin wimen



I think I got whiplash


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Man I'm on a roll tonight so me might just as well stay on this road and  RIDE


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I got whiplash



It was all those tassles right ?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man I'm on a roll tonight so me might just as well stay on this road and  RIDE



I haven't thought of David Allan Coe in awhile,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Great song,,,, thanks friend,,,, just had the 1st hummingbird buzz me and my buzzed head,,,, lilacs and apple trees in bloom,,,,



COOL you feed them and they'll come


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2018)

Here’s the rain, and it’s a good one!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Let's play this one for rydirt I heard he spent his birthday in jail


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let's play this one for rydirt I heard he spent his birthday in jail



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Guess I've woke up most of the night crew  but I got just one more


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Yes sir, I'm up


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Ready for some fishing, hopefully the rain will hold off


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, I'm up



Wy did I hear ya clappin for an oncore this ought to get you out of your seat and do a little jig and make anyone around ya wonder "WHAT THE HECK"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2018)

What can I say 

Got so see these folks in a little town south of here live and it was great


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2018)

Morning blood


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning blood



Morning sir! You riding along tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

morning blood and wy

wybro is on his last one then off a few.

It is my Friday also

Haven't been outside yet for the weather report but the coffee is ready.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2018)

Mng,,,, thanks for the Java,,,, got an early Dr appt this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

yw cmp

I've one of those early dr appts in a few weeks also.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw cmp
> 
> I've one of those early dr appts in a few weeks also.



Get my injections today,,,, oh goody,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

If I can I get the first appt of the day so there is little sit and wait time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

At 4:30 the fog was so thick you couldn't see 10 feet now it is clear as all get out.


----------



## Wycliff (May 18, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

Glad you poked your head up above the water wybro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Cmp1, and to the rest of the Drivelers still dreaming this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Had a good heavy rain here last night for a while.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Mernin!!  

Thank the LORD for Friday's!!  Got company coming, hope to get my pool cleaned up & ready for monsters next visit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

Mernin folks.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks.


howudoin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?



werk werk werk, you know the routine.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2018)

morning ya'll!! Friday!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> werk werk werk, you know the routine.


 allllll too well, my friend!


mudracing101 said:


> morning ya'll!! Friday!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2018)

Mornin!

Wish they hada told me I would be the only one here today. 
And I gotta stay till 3:30 to pick up chicken plates for the Rotary Club fund raiser. GON take some to my big boss that is still recovering at home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2018)

I'm super excited it's Friday and Preakness Weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

Howdy!


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm super excited it's Friday and Preakness Weekend!



I'm super excited too!


----------



## Nugefan (May 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm super excited it's Friday and Preakness Weekend!



and the Allstar race ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

I'm super excited about these loaded grits for a late breakfast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm super excited about these loaded grits for a late breakfast.



Now you're talkin my language. I have no idea what them other folk were talkin about.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Wish they hada told me I would be the only one here today.
> And I gotta stay till 3:30 to pick up chicken plates for the Rotary Club fund raiser. GON take some to my big boss that is still recovering at home.


Hope he's doing better!


Nugefan said:


> and the Allstar race ....


 getting our ballots in now & screening calls "Did my baby make All stars???"..............bless their hearts!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm super excited about these loaded grits for a late breakfast.


ok, what do you call "Loaded"??


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm super excited about these loaded grits for a late breakfast.



As long as there is cheese in em,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

Somebody say its Friday and Freaknik weekend????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody say its Friday and Freaknik weekend????



Wrong thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wrong thread.



Wait what.... Pardy like its 1996


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

Just watched a huntin show and there was about 7 dudes in a ground blind... 1 dude with a gun ... They called in and killed a Ostrich!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Just watched a huntin show and there was about 7 dudes in a ground blind... 1 dude with a gun ... They called in and killed a Ostrich!!


but, why?


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

Ostrich is good eatin'


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

it's a red meat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2018)

I don't wanna eat one, but I'd love to ride one.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Ostrich is good eatin'


how was yours prepared?


Da Possum said:


> it's a red meat


it's a bird, you know it is............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't wanna eat one, but I'd love to ride one.


you can, ain't no way I'd even attempt it!


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

i had ostrich steak and it was medium rare


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

^^^  hope that helps


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> i had ostrich steak and it was medium rare


fried, grilled, smoked..............


Da Possum said:


> ^^^  hope that helps


that did not help.........~~~~```````


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

grilled....like a moo cow steak


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

^^^ did that help you???


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> grilled....like a moo cow steak


charcoal or real wood?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> ^^^ did that help you???


yes, that hep'd a lil bit tyvm.


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

it was in a restaurant so i'm guessing char grilled or things of that nature


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

it was at least 10 years ago


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

i just remember liking it


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2018)

the super excitement has already worn off


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> it was in a restaurant so i'm guessing char grilled or things of that nature


~sigh~ well then........


Da Possum said:


> it was at least 10 years ago


well dang, no wonder, you ain't as young as you used to be, you can't remember so well......


Da Possum said:


> i just remember liking it


won't.go.there.


Da Possum said:


> the super excitement has already worn off


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hope he's doing better!
> 
> getting our ballots in now & screening calls "Did my baby make All stars???"..............bless their hearts!
> 
> ok, what do you call "Loaded"??





Cmp1 said:


> As long as there is cheese in em,,,,



Grits full of real butta, scrambled eggs, link sausage, cheese, Tabasco sauce, Black peppa, and a dash of salt.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

Afternoon folks!

Got another good rain....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Got another good rain....



Dry here most of the day. Otis is gettin soaked though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

evening

must go in to poe tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

Miss anythang???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Miss anythang???



I missed supper


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dry here most of the day. Otis is gettin soaked though.



Was going to go to the east coast of Florida tomorrow for a couple days, but after looking at their rain probability we changed our minds.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I missed supper



Not me.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2018)

Not missing the morning coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin.  It surely looks like slim pickings on here this morning as most everyone is still in bed it appears.

Dang storms got a little nasty early last night but the weather situation looks OK for several hours now.  I guess that I need to flip a coin to decide what I am going to do today.  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is the ticket for sure this morning.  

OH, I forgot to mention that I woke up to watching the Royal wedding as it is on ALL 876 channels on my television apparently......Yep, it is about exciting as watch metal rust or maybe paint drying !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, EE.


----------



## cramer (May 19, 2018)

Good morning Gobblin, EE & Chief

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

Morning y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Mornin cramer, blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Chipmunk hunting, only seen one little on so far. Holding out for dominant buck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2018)

yw cramer

morning blood

Chief, good hunting

It is drizzling in 30055


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw cramer
> 
> morning blood
> 
> ...



Same here.. Bet my tomatoe and squash plants have doubled in size in 3 days! Amazing to me what a little rain will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

I’ve had 2.53” rain since it all started. Sure seemed like more.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, got rain her today,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve had 2.53” rain since it all started. Sure seemed like more.



Still not to bad! Mornin Jeff!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2018)

You guys needed the rain,,,, so do we,,,, red flag warning here the last few days,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

It’s actin like it wants to bubble up some more....off and on.


----------



## cramer (May 19, 2018)

we needed some rain after what seemed to be a dry start to May.
Need to do some stuff though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2018)

cramer said:


> we needed some rain after what seemed to be a dry start to May.
> Need to do some stuff though.


Wax your truck, you'll get some rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wax your truck, you'll get some rain.



Might go wash mine and just get a shower.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Might go wash mine and just get a shower.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

Think im going to fry up some squealers tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Think im going to fry up some squealers tonight!



Sounds good!

I need to clean out my freezer of some fish, now that you mention it.


----------



## cramer (May 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Same here.. Bet my tomatoe and squash plants have doubled in size in 3 days! Amazing to me what a little rain will do!



When is it sammich time?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

cramer said:


> When is it sammich time?



I hope it comes soon... I gots a hankerin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

cramer said:


> When is it sammich time?





blood on the ground said:


> I hope it comes soon... I gots a hankerin!



Gonna put it off for a while longer. Them loaded cheese-sausage-egg grits, with homemade bread toast slathered with peach preserves, and a big ol cup of chocolate milk is sticking with me for now. 

I won’t make through these last 14 bales of pinestraw I’m puttin out though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Well, I did push myself through 10 bales anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Nobody home this Saturday afternoon?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

Sneak peak for Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sneak peak for Jeff!



Good googly moogly! 

Lord, that brings back some cool memories of a dearly missed Moonbro doesn’t it?

RIP Joe!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2018)

Just settling in here Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

I want some fish now......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just settling in here Chief



Howdy gobbleinbro! 

Bout time for a cold’un!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2018)

doc wouldn't approve but I might have a bld


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Doctor Love would never disapprove!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good googly moogly!
> 
> Lord, that brings back some cool memories of a dearly missed Moonbro doesn’t it?
> 
> RIP Joe!



Well... Thems some of the fish I caught with Moonbro last spring!! Lets not get on the subject... It hurst me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Well... Thems some of the fish I caught with Moonbro last spring!! Lets not get on the subject... It hurst me!!



I reckon I’m just the opposite, every time I think of Moon it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

Either way, them squealers done flung a cravin on me, blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2018)

MizT got off work @ 6:00, but went to make groceries on her way home. Caitlin is in the kitchen messin with some leftovers, I reckon that’s what we’re doin tonight. 

Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Either way, them squealers done flung a cravin on me, blood.



My favorite meal hands down!

morning y'all... I couldn't sleep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

morning blood


----------



## redeli (May 20, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Mornin blood, gobblein, red....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

eli
chief

good morn


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> eli
> chief
> 
> good morn



Howdy gobblein, you chillin, piddlin, or killin today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java,,,,



Sup Cmp, coffee is hittin the spot....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Cmp, coffee is hittin the spot....



1st cup is always the best,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

Chief, I will be piddling

and you?


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

Morning Chief, Gobblin, CMP, BoG & Eli

Thanks for the coffee G
Those squealers looked great! I thought about buying some catfish yesterday after you said you were cooking 'em.
Kroger had some nice ones in the display case, but just a tad too large, plus mama is on the mend and she never gave me her secret to frying catfish.

Do you guys eat the tails, like chips? I love 'em.


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

Just the mention of squealers yesterday brought Moon to mind and a smile to my face.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

I definitely eat the fins on bream


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

cramer said:


> Morning Chief, Gobblin, CMP, BoG & Eli
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Those squealers looked great! I thought about buying some catfish yesterday after you said you were cooking 'em.
> ...



Mng,,,, chilly here this mng,,,,


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

We were able to catch the Preakness yesterday.
Muddy, foggy and tight race, but Justify pulled it out.

He's going for the Triple Crown now


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

Chief - Where did you pick up the pine straw yesterday?

I need about a dozen bales to finish at my Mom's house.
Looked at Lowes and HD, but all looked pretty old.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

My boy got the Redneck Ranger cleaned up yesterday,,,, thought about going to the lake today, but too cold and windy,,,, and my back is bothering me,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

cramer said:


> We were able to catch the Preakness yesterday.
> Muddy, foggy and tight race, but Justify pulled it out.
> 
> He's going for the Triple Crown now



If it had been another 1/8 of a mile would Justify have won?   Other horses were coming on strong.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2018)

Morning from the sunday morning sidewalk


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2018)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin, Eli, Chief, Cmp1, Cramer and to the rest of the Driveler family who might be still sleeping.

I enjoyed spending a few hours in the woods yesterday with all of the critters.  After reading about the squealers and seeing those nice "jackets" on them, I immediately thought about Moonbro.  It put a big smile on my face but then I also felt the pain in my heart of loosing him as such.  There is hardly a day that goes by that I don't think about him in some way. 

The good news is that my phone just rang and my Daughter said that she and her husband are coming up today and spend some time with me including lunch, also some shopping at Sam's Club and Academy Sports.  I am very thankful that we can spend some time together today because it would have been my late wife's 64th birthday if she hadn't checked into Heaven's Hotel back 12 years ago.  Somehow, I think that Moonbro and my late wife are probably enjoying some catfishing trips together as well.


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

Morning EE, wishing you a great day to honor your wife!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

cramer said:


> morning ee, wishing you a great day to honor your wife!



x2,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, I will be piddling
> 
> and you?



Chillin....just prepped 2 racks of ribs, corn, and taters to go on the smoker this afternoon. Gonna have smoked corn on the cobb and smoked tater salad too....mucho smoke!



cramer said:


> Chief - Where did you pick up the pine straw yesterday?
> 
> I need about a dozen bales to finish at my Mom's house.
> Looked at Lowes and HD, but all looked pretty old.



Mornin cramer, I had these stored under a tarp on a pallet from way back in October. It was long leaf pinestraw from Wilson Bro’s. over in McDonough, pretty stuff. It was still very good, but needed to be used.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Mike, enjoy your day as you honor your late wife’s birthday, as cramer said.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Now to go prep the big smoker....


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

Have fun Chief!
You just reminded me I picked up ribs yesterday at Kroger.
My Mom and MIL will enjoy some today!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2018)

Guys, I surely appreciate your thoughts for me for sure.

Sounds like several of you are going to be doing some bodacious eating today !!!!  I hope all of you will have a really good day with your families and friends.  

I looked at the weather map early this morning and thought that it would be a somewhat dry day BUT I  just looked at the weather again and dang this rain coming up from the coast has gotten pretty close in a hurry this morning.  I'm thinking that my Daughter and Son-in-Law are going to get a heck of a car wash on the way up from Statesboro today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2018)

Hardest thing about smokin tater salad is keeping it lit!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hardest thing about smokin tater salad is keeping it lit!!!!



I gotz a 55,000 btu blow torch.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

I thought I was chillin, but I keep spotting LIL catch’em later piddlies.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Ribs be smokin! 

Corn, beans, taters awaitin....

Burnin some debris and wet leaves while at it, put out a few more bales of straw. Got 4 left and it’ll be gon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

Did some spraying.  Walking with the back pack sprayer.   Enough to make you sweat a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did some spraying.  Walking with the back pack sprayer.   Enough to make you sweat a little.



Showing 63% humidity, don’t take much to break a sweat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2018)

Justify was the highlight of the weekend! 
Man cave flooded after 2.5 inches of rain fell in less than 30 min. last night. Rain gauge shows 4" so far this week. Last time this happened was bout 15 years ago and much worse. Thank goodness it didn't saturate the base boards. AND Thank goodness it's all tile flooring and not as bad as last time.  Now it's pouring again with thunder. Got a real pretty sprained ankle up to my knee. I'm GON be pretty walking into work tomorrow.  Great weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

No rain in 30055 yet today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No rain in 30055 yet today



Rain gauge is over flowing. Back washed the pool twice today. Wish we could back wash the man cave.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Justify was the highlight of the weekend!
> Man cave flooded after 2.5 inches of rain fell in less than 30 min. last night. Rain gauge shows 4" so far this week. Last time this happened was bout 15 years ago and much worse. Thank goodness it didn't saturate the base boards. AND Thank goodness it's all tile flooring and not as bad as last time.  Now it's pouring again with thunder. Got a real pretty sprained ankle up to my knee. I'm GON be pretty walking into work tomorrow.  Great weekend.



Dannnnng, glad y’all came out alright except for that sprained ankle.

Acting like it wants to rain here. Hearing thunder and a breeze blew up.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Justify was the highlight of the weekend!
> Man cave flooded after 2.5 inches of rain fell in less than 30 min. last night. Rain gauge shows 4" so far this week. Last time this happened was bout 15 years ago and much worse. Thank goodness it didn't saturate the base boards. AND Thank goodness it's all tile flooring and not as bad as last time.  Now it's pouring again with thunder. Got a real pretty sprained ankle up to my knee. I'm GON be pretty walking into work tomorrow.  Great weekend.



Wow,,,, hope everything heals up fast for you,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,, hope everything heals up fast for you,,,,



It dang better. We going to the Island next weekend. Thank goodness our house sits ON the beach! I could maybe fish from the deck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2018)

My foot is a black as Quack's knee-grows.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Mucho thunder all around, no rain.


----------



## cramer (May 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mucho thunder all around, no rain.



same here
How did the vittles turn out Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It dang better. We going to the Island next weekend. Thank goodness our house sits ON the beach! I could maybe fish from the deck.



MizT, Jag, and I were sposed to go to Grandpa Terry’s yesterday evening when she got off work for a couple of days. We blew it off because of the t-storms and percentages for rain forecasts.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My foot is a black as Quack's knee-grows.



You went to the Dr right,,,, I sprained mine once, didn't go to the Dr, turned out it was fractured,,,, couldn't do anything about it anyway,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

cramer said:


> same here
> How did the vittles turn out Chief?



Turned out really good. Best ribs I’ve ever made, corn and beans were fantastic, potato salad was just ok. I wish MizT would’ve just made her normal recipe.

Spittin some rain over here now cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Here comes the rain cramer.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2018)

Oh well, rain was short lived.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2018)

never rained here


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2018)

live from werky werk work!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> live from werky werk work!



Yep I'm at the Hot!!!Factory

It's 91° out in the plant @ 1:00 AM


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep I'm at the Hot!!!Factory
> 
> It's 91° out in the plant @ 1:00 AM



Aint even looked at the temp in here ... I just know its very hot!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

We bout got thisan whooped RB!!! 

Happy Mundy Kids!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2018)

morning bloodbro and rutt'n


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

Morning Gbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2018)

Put out some herbicide that needs rained in and all the rain missed me last night.   my luck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Rutt, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Put out some herbicide that needs rained in and all the rain missed me last night.   my luck.


Im with ya ...rain keeps skipping us as well! About ready to do the truck wash trick to get some rain.... Im just skeared what else i will find wrong with it if i wash it!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Rutt, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers this morning.



morning double E... Shortest intro ever for you!!! You alright this mernin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Im with ya ...rain keeps skipping us as well! About ready to do the truck wash trick to get some rain.... Im just skeared what else i will find wrong with it if i wash it!
> 
> 
> morning double E... Shortest intro ever for you!!! You alright this mernin?



I am afraid to wash the truck as the dirt and pollen may be what is holding it together.

Had the same thought about EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2018)

Well it is that time to hit the shower and go to the poe.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## redeli (May 21, 2018)

morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is that time to hit the shower and go to the poe.



Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

Morning bruthas an sistas!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning bruthas an sistas!



Mng bud's and everyone else,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!





Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,



How y’all iz....Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Justify was the highlight of the weekend!
> Man cave flooded after 2.5 inches of rain fell in less than 30 min. last night. Rain gauge shows 4" so far this week. Last time this happened was bout 15 years ago and much worse. Thank goodness it didn't saturate the base boards. AND Thank goodness it's all tile flooring and not as bad as last time.  Now it's pouring again with thunder._* Got a real pretty sprained ankle up to my knee. I'm GON be pretty walking into work tomorrow.*_  Great weekend.


you & J in a contest?  She slipped on the tool box into the back of the truck, flat on her back............. 'cause we accidentally knocked a baby bird out of a nest....  she pretty stove up this morning.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2018)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2018)

I'm ok.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Mng


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ok.



I’m super excited about that, Mudro!


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2018)

i am really super excited too


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2018)

can't wait until the Preakness


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ok.


 that's debatable!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> can't wait until the Preakness


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2018)

Lots of excitement in here this moanin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lots of excitement in here this moanin.



About as exciting as a 3 dollar bill,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> About as exciting as a 3 dollar bill,,,,



I wouldn't necessarily describe a $3 bill as exciting, but those I've met that subscribe to that lifestyle certainly are colorful.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't necessarily describe a $3 bill as exciting, but those I've met that subscribe to that lifestyle certainly are colorful.



Lol lol lol,,,, I was being sarcastic,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2018)

Good morning folks, been busy since I got to work


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

anyone seen Mandy yet?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> anyone seen Mandy yet?



Maybe the ankle? Hurts me just thinking about it,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> anyone seen Mandy yet?



H22 told me to stay home. Wish I felt like floating in the pool. Sho is nice to see the sun. Got a compression knee sock on.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 told me to stay home. Wish I felt like floating in the pool. Sho is nice to see the sun. Got a compression knee sock on.



Hope you get better soon,,,, hurts like the dickens,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Maybe the ankle? Hurts me just thinking about it,,,,


That's what I was thinking........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 told me to stay home. Wish I felt like floating in the pool. Sho is nice to see the sun. Got a compression knee sock on.


There you are!............. you can't get that kinda sock wet??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> That's what I was thinking........
> 
> There you are!............. you can't get that kinda sock wet??



Yep, but it's kinda hard to get down steps. Even walk for that matter. Yep. Hurts like the dickens.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2018)

Time for a sammich


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, but it's kinda hard to get down steps. Even walk for that matter. Yep. Hurts like the dickens.


 bless yo heart............. I don't know HOW J is at work and I'm fixin to call my chiro for an appointment for tomorrow for myself........it sux getting older!


Wycliff said:


> Time for a sammich


 no thanks, I finished off the rice & stew, but thank ya any way!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

Weed?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

^^^^stoopid spell check^^^^ 

WERD?


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2018)

Jeff gettin' stoned this afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Weed?





Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^stoopid spell check^^^^
> 
> WERD?


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2018)

Dang


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 21, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Jeff gettin' stoned this afternoon



that's what I thought


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^stoopid spell check^^^^
> 
> WERD?


uuummmhhhuuummmmm........sssuuuuuurrreeee...........


Wycliff said:


> Dang


 forgot the mayo again, huh?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 21, 2018)

Wildlife shots from the GREAT NORTHWEST


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2018)

PRETTY Pics, Mikey!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2018)

Nice pics Mike


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2018)

ought to jump on the mower.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Nice pic's Mike,,,, did you fish the river?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

My boys have spent the last two hrs pulling quills out of our dog,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My boys have spent the last two hrs pulling quills out of our dog,,,,



Ouch, wonder if it will grab another one


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Ouch, wonder if it will grab another one



This is the 2nd time,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> This is the 2nd time,,,,



Dang.....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2018)

Would have thought she would have learned,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> This is the 2nd time,,,,



Wow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2018)

temp dropped

wind came up

liquid sunshine started to fall

I quit mowing

5 minutes later dead calm and no rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> temp dropped
> 
> wind came up
> 
> ...



Doing about the same here, just a light sprinkle now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 21, 2018)

80 and sunshine today almost as warm in the house


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

203 degrees this afternoon in 30132... Probably going to be 207 tomorrow! No rain in the forecast until November!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2018)

No bro's riding along tonight??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2018)

DB is blasting rocket man over the computer speakers.... He also asked me if I have ever heard of the group Nirvana....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2018)

morning bloodbro,

flying solo I assume.   

It is coffee time for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro,
> 
> flying solo I assume.
> 
> It is coffee time for me.



Morning G .... Dragging over here! Sleep monsta got me!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the soon to be wet Driveler Nation.   


I've got a shipment to be picked up and put in the warehouse at around 10 AM this morning BUT I think that it will be raining long before then.  Unfortunately, I can't be handling these goods while it is raining so I am between a rock and a hard place for now.   I sure wish that I could turn off this rain system for this entire week and throughout the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Mornin blood, gobblein, EE and the rest as they come along.

Where’s Quackbro?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Mng Jeff and everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Jeff and everyone,,,,



Mornin Cmp....

What you got going on today? Y’all still chilly up there?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp....
> 
> What you got going on today? Y’all still chilly up there?



50 and overcast this AM,,,, 80s rest of the week,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2018)

Mornin!
Got my vote in this morning!


----------



## redeli (May 22, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Mng,,,, would love to go fishing today,,,, but cold and damp,,,, have got a few new Lures to try out,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Got my vote in this morning!





redeli said:


> morning all





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Howdy Gals 

And Red


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2018)

Rain rain go away.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

A little Garden/sitting area pond I built for my parents about 15 years ago. 

It's all over-grown and needing rebuilding/enlarged for us now that we live here. Rocks are strown around somewhat, some of the landscape lights aren't working, pump is burnt up, waterfall isn't running, etc., 

The entire area around it was colonized by Nandina domestica. I cut it all down when I moved in, but the stobs and root balls are still in the ground, going to be a job digging all that out. 

I started on it yesterday, but I didn't last very long.  

Anyway, it's going to be a good bit larger with the small pond dumping into a larger one. Hopefully, with little winding creek and 2 small waterfalls. Just enough to be audible and relaxing.

There's absolutely NO RUSH on this project, especially that we've gotten into the hot weather now.

Feedback is welcome......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Oh, and I'm going to be using a lot less rock where possible, substituting it with plant material instead. Giving it a more natural appearance.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2018)

Love that Jeff fa fa. Nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Looks really nice Jeff,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Jeff,,,, keep the rocks and plant in between them,,,, just my opinion,,,, the rocks make good holding structure for the plants,,,, I've done a lot of research on natural ponds for up here, without using aeration,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2018)

morning errybody.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2018)

Chief, I LIKE!!  Don't have any suggestions though, you have good instincts, so I know it is gonna turn our fabulous!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2018)

I like it Chief


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> A little Garden/sitting area pond I built for my parents about 15 years ago.
> 
> It's all over-grown and needing rebuilding/enlarged for us now that we live here. Rocks are strown around somewhat, some of the landscape lights aren't working, pump is burnt up, waterfall isn't running, etc.,
> 
> ...



An outdoor aquarium!!!

Have fun with that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Appreciate it y’all, thanks for the compliments and comments.

Cmp, I’m not getting rid of any of the rock, just going to use it differently. It’s just going to look more natural on the new build.

Amigo, my main concern is the amount of leaves I get in the fall with all the trees around here. That was my main maintenance chore when it was up and running while my parents were alive.

It’s going to be quite a bit larger this next go around and will have a skimmer I’ll have to clean.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

It was actually not that much maintenance except for the leaves in the Fall. 

I’ve got a bio filter in it running now with some aquatic cover making a nice bubbling sound. Well, also the only inhabitants, 4 bullfrogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Done got into another project for now, cleaning out the old garage and rearranging stuff. We still had a lot of tubs of stuff from our move piled in it. MizT got rid of a bunch yesterday, I’ve got 3 tubs to get rid of today, and organizing it finally.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Leftova pizza for lunch....hit the spot.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> It was actually not that much maintenance except for the leaves in the Fall.
> 
> I’ve got a bio filter in it running now with some aquatic cover making a nice bubbling sound. Well, also the only inhabitants, 4 bullfrogs.



I'm trying to find some aquatic plants that will survive the winter for ours, I'm going to get some cattails and some I'll have to bring in for the winter,,,, I'm waiting on the frogs to get to ours,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm trying to find some aquatic plants that will survive the winter for ours, I'm going to get some cattails and some I'll have to bring in for the winter,,,, I'm waiting on the frogs to get to ours,,,,



Yeah, we have just the opposite issue on aquatic plants. Gotta thin them out here.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Back to the garage. Yeehawww!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon



Afternoon,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2018)

How's everyone doing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2018)

quickly


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2018)

wonanahavmohowas


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> How's everyone doing



I'm still breathing,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2018)

wybro on days?


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro on days?



Yes sir


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Geez....got rid of a bunch more stuff and the garage halfway organized, relocated the fridge and one shelving unit. Still have to do the other side. Mainly just get some stuff out of it.

Evening....anybody heard from Quack? I haven’t seen hide nor hair of him in several days it seems.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2018)

quack posted in a political thread today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Found the camper keys(only set) in a box I went through, but just looking into it I almost just pitched it in the garbage. There was quite a few things I had no idea where they were until looking in it thoroughly. MizT just dumped my doodads stuff in a box when we moved.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack posted in a political thread today.



Dang....


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack posted in a political thread today.



Uh oh


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Uh oh



 

That’s what I was thinkin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2018)

quack and Hillary sitting in a jail cell



Hooked On Quack said:


> No clue, don't ever remember voting democrat anything other than our Sheriff's office ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack and Hillary sitting in a jail cell


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2018)

Mornin! Its hump day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

Another night of standing guard....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2018)

What are you guarding?   

Sure did rain hard last night in 30055.

Going down smooth-->


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you guarding?
> 
> Sure did rain hard last night in 30055.
> 
> Going down smooth-->



IDK ... nobody chowed up to play last night but lilOme!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

Mernin G$!!! happy hump day Pal!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

Double E ... Wybro ... Quackbro? Jeff fa fa?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2018)

Wybro is on days????

EE seems to be Snow White's Sleepy lately.

Quack is playing neekid twister in prep for his trist with Hillary

Chief will be along soon I am sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY WET HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler crew.

Dang, I overslept this morning for sure.  Last thing that I  remember was 11:32 PM last night and it was raining cats and dogs, gorillas, shetland ponies, and elephant.  Did I mention that I am SO TIRED OF ALL OF THIS RAIN.  I've got things to do and places to go and I surely can't do all of that with this crazy weather.    

Gobblin you are right as I had a Hawt night with Snow White last night and seems like I did hear the word......"Sleepy" sometime during the night  !!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Mng EE and everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Mornin blood, gobblein, EE.

Yep, it must have rained good here, but I never heard it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Mornin Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp.



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2018)

Mornin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Mng, how's the ankle?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



What up galfriends?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Wybro holdin the fort down....


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng, how's the ankle?


 wondering that myself!  


Jeff C. said:


> What up galfriends?


~giggle~I love hearing you ask that!


Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks


 Mornin!
welp, I guess they want me to earn my pay.......


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

Partly fully here-a


----------



## redeli (May 23, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

Afternoon!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon!



Afternoon, I could use 1 or 3 brewskis right about now,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!



Dead in here today,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon, I could use 1 or 3 brewskis right about now,,,,


I'm gonna need a few so my eyes can unwind from all this excel work!  I tried the new Bud Light Orange over the weekend........... not bad, not bad at all!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey!


 Hey you!


Cmp1 said:


> Dead in here today,,,,


 Mama said there would be days like this!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna need a few so my eyes can unwind from all this excel work!  I tried the new Bud Light Orange over the weekend........... not bad, not bad at all!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> Mama said there would be days like this!



I don't think I've ever had a Bud Light,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna need a few so my eyes can unwind from all this excel work!  I tried the new Bud Light Orange over the weekend........... not bad, not bad at all!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> Mama said there would be days like this!



Well...... Hello there!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Dang, I'mon need a nap......


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I'mon need a nap......


 dang, I ***Used*** to excite ya when I did that.......... I be losing my touch!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> dang, I ***Used*** to excite ya when I did that.......... I be losing my touch!



I meant after....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

We took Ric to the Vet for his 2nd round of shots, etc., and while MizT was taking care of the payment, rescheduling, etc., I walked him outside. There was a really busy street out front with cars n trucks flying by, so I took him out to the crosswalk and sat him there to acclimate to the traffic. 

Some old guy pulls up on the side street we were on and asked if I wanted to sell him. I said, “I just got him”. Then he told me his Shepherd had just died @12 yrs old. For a moment I thought, “Poor ol fella”, until he said I’ll give ya $200.00 for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Ric is up to 36lbs @ 16 weeks. He’s in that lanky stage.


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I meant after....


 


Jeff C. said:


> Ric is up to 36lbs @ 16 weeks. He’s in that lanky stage.


wow!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2018)

look at the time! Later folks........... ok Chief, you can get your nap now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2018)

Okay got home later than usual.   Ate supper, burritos!   Checked rain gauge 2.5".    Tired puppies.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> look at the time! Later folks........... ok Chief, you can get your nap now!



Never did get one. 

Went to submit some work expenses that I forgot about and what a farce. Like to never got it to work on the expense site they are using now. Had to get my brother involved (very Computer savvy) and he struggled and cussed it.  

Evenin folks....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2018)

Live...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

Still...
G$?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

Sockbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

Any bro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Still...
> G$?



yes bloodbro?

Are you needing coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live...




Blood, you must feel really lonely all night long as you look like the only one on the WORK playground.  Thankfully Gobblin has finally showed up with the big cups of coffee this morning !!!! Where or where did all of the other night shift crew drivelers run off to ?????  

I did my best to get up half way early because I've got to wash three loads of clothes this morning so that I will have something to wear over this holiday weekend.  Yep, that includes about 30 pairs of Black Gold Toe socks too so Quackbro ought to be proud of me this morning.    I'm trying to decide now just when I'm going to hit the road for this long weekend.  I gotta head to north Georgia mountains first, then pick up a delicate package and then head east toward the Charlotte area for the weekend.

OH, will somebody turn off the dang faucet for me as I hate driving in the rain and fog along with the Holiday traffic.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes bloodbro?
> 
> Are you needing coffee?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, you must feel really lonely all night long as you look like the only one on the WORK playground.  Thankfully Gobblin has finally showed up with the big cups of coffee this morning !!!! Where or where did all of the other night shift crew drivelers run off to ?????
> 
> I did my best to get up half way early because I've got to wash three loads of clothes this morning so that I will have something to wear over this holiday weekend.  Yep, that includes about 30 pairs of Black Gold Toe socks too so Quackbro ought to be proud of me this morning.    I'm trying to decide now just when I'm going to hit the road for this long weekend.  I gotta head to north Georgia mountains first, then pick up a delicate package and then head east toward the Charlotte area for the weekend.
> 
> OH, will somebody turn off the dang faucet for me as I hate driving in the rain and fog along with the Holiday traffic.



Im alright... Just bord tadeff! Ready to go!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Im alright... Just bord tadeff! Ready to go!



Won't be long and you can roll up the cords.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

What’s up Cmp?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Won't be long and you can roll up the cords.



Home now... Looking forward to the weekend and don't mind if it rains!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Home now... Looking forward to the weekend and don't mind if it rains!



I’mon Mount a beach umbrella on da lawnmower and cut grass.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’mon Mount a beach umbrella on da lawnmower and cut grass.




Chief, heck you also need to mount you a boat onto the side of the lawnmower and you could be fishing while you are cutting the grass too !!!!!  


Well the good news is that all of my clothes washing is done and I am trying to remember everything that I  need to get packed up for the weekend trip.  

Packing List:

(1) Two Glocks with extra loaded magazines
(2) Lots of Money
(3)  Doesn't matter what else because Item # 1 & #2 are the two most important items.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Might catch some grass carp, EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2018)

Came inside to find this little gift from my bride.....looks like that firm talkin to I gave her is starting to work!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Safe travels, Mike.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Came inside to find this little gift from my bride.....looks like that firm talkin to I gave her is starting to work!!!



Dang, I need to go eat now!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Mornin, thanks to bog I had to go make a 2 egg n cheese sammich on toast with spicy ketchup and mayo.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What’s up Cmp?



A chickens rear end when he's eating,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2018)

ketchup on a egg n cheese sammich???


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> ketchup on a egg n cheese sammich???



Agreed,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2018)

ikr


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Maybe a little bit of hot sauce,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2018)

Where's Keebs at 


Folks at work freakin out ova my black ankle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2018)

No work tomorrow. Sleepin Boss going to Hi-why-ya, Big Boss still out, one guy lives in Key West all Summer and the girls are going to graduations and such.
I'm going to sit on the beach in the rain all next week.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Keebs at
> 
> 
> Folks at work freakin out ova my black ankle.



Gonna be a while to heal,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Keebs at
> 
> 
> Folks at work freakin out ova my black ankle.



are they all tore up about it???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> are they all tore up about it???



very much so.


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2018)

Busy at work today


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Shouldn't we change the thread name since the Preakness is history?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> ketchup on a egg n cheese sammich???





Cmp1 said:


> Agreed,,,,





Da Possum said:


> mercy....



Y'all aint neva put ketchup on eggs?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2018)

mustard on egg sammich but not ketchup


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all aint neva put ketchup on eggs?



Maybe a touch of a good hot sauce but no ketchup,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mustard on egg sammich but not ketchup



Ah,,,, no,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2018)

Raining in the 30901


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Maybe a touch of a good hot sauce but no ketchup,,,,



It was spicy hot ketchup, try it some time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Guess y’all ain’t Neva had no Cajun eggs either.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Mucho chores done today. Sharpened blades on both mowers, edged, mowed, and blowed entire front and one side yard. More cleaning and organizing in the garage also.

I’z tired....bet I sleep good tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Oh yeah, had to work on edger/weedeater for about 44 mins to get it started.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Ok, 45 minutes.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2018)

Man you was busy,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Man you was busy,,,,



Yessir, I’m feelin it too. 

Started out was just going to sharpen blades and mow. One thing lead to another and figured I’d just go all out. 

I gotta travel Sunday and back home Wednesday afternoon, with all the rain potential and fertilizer on yard figured I better get it done before I leave.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Keebs at
> 
> 
> Folks at work freakin out ova my black unkle.



Buncha racist.... We all need ta luv one anutha


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2018)

Interlocked starter contacts that are not in the drawings will make you scratch yo head and say bad words....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2018)

Bad night at the plastic factory.... Also gots to work til 11am... I need to win the lottery!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2018)

I'd start my own plastic factory!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd start my own plastic factory!



Do you have the right contacts?

morning bloodbro

weather radio went off last night but 30055 got narry a bit of rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Mornin blood, gobblein(gon).


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Got a sprinkle overnight, but that’s it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Mornin Cmp!

We’re getting a steady light rain here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

I was hoping rain would hold off long enough to go cut the back yard, and all around barn. Might have to wait til I return next Wednesday.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was hoping rain would hold off long enough to go cut the back yard, and all around barn. Might have to wait til I return next Wednesday.



Where you headed Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you headed Jeff?



Richmond, VA and then Raleigh, NC, then back home.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2018)

jeff c. said:


> richmond, va and then raleigh, nc, then back home.



wwf?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

cmp1 said:


> wwf?



wwe.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2018)

www


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2018)

Prayers please, we put down J's 12 yr.old Aussi, "Cutter" - - aka to me as "Lardbutt" & "Babyguuurrrll" which would get her wagging all over........ lawd it's hard, also, my Dooby has been missing for two nights now...... my world is really taking a hit, LilD lost her job, but is taking it to the next in charge, maybe she'll have some good luck...........and now I am off to see Monster graduate Pre-K........ a bright spot to focus on!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Prayers please, we put down J's 12 yr.old Aussi, "Cutter" - - aka to me as "Lardbutt" & "Babyguuurrrll" which would get her wagging all over........ lawd it's hard, also, my Dooby has been missing for two nights now...... my world is really taking a hit, LilD lost her job, but is taking it to the next in charge, maybe she'll have some good luck...........and now I am off to see Monster graduate Pre-K........ a bright spot to focus on!



Why did you put her down?,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Prayers please, we put down J's 12 yr.old Aussi, "Cutter" - - aka to me as "Lardbutt" & "Babyguuurrrll" which would get her wagging all over........ lawd it's hard, also, my Dooby has been missing for two nights now...... my world is really taking a hit, LilD lost her job, but is taking it to the next in charge, maybe she'll have some good luck...........and now I am off to see Monster graduate Pre-K........ a bright spot to focus on!



Keebs I'm so sorry. Things are bound to get better. Stay strong and tell J I'm sorry bout cutter. You know I loved that dog too.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2018)

that sucks......I'm sorry keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Dang Keebsy.....sorry to hear all of that. 

Just remember, there's always a bright spot in the darkness....prayers for all of y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2018)

Morning , sorry Keebs...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Gonna be a washout for the next several days I reckon.


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2018)

What time does the Preakness start this weekend?  I'm super excited about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> What time does the Preakness start this weekend?  I'm super excited about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Super excited about the Belmont Stakes June 9th!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Super excited about the Belmont Stakes June 9th!



I like steak!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2018)

keebs,  keep your head held high.   All this negative energy will pass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Thank goodness our little beach house has a screened porch. Looks like we'll be packing frog togs and rain boots(for fishing) and sitting on the porch not the deck. .
On a lighter note, we got a magazine from the Island this week and me and H22's name is in it. 
It's a magazine that keeps us up to date with the historic preservation of the island. Pretty cool!


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why did you put her down?,,,,


She had gotten where she couldn't get up & down or walk, refused to make her suffer.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs I'm so sorry. Things are bound to get better. Stay strong and tell J I'm sorry bout cutter. You know I loved that dog too.


I know you did, you know you were approved company!


Da Possum said:


> that sucks......I'm sorry keebs


thanks possum.


Jeff C. said:


> Dang Keebsy.....sorry to hear all of that.
> 
> Just remember, there's always a bright spot in the darkness....prayers for all of y'all.


yeah, hard to see right now though.......


mudracing101 said:


> Morning , sorry Keebs...


HEY, I saw you & the girls going into GC today!  We were in Tifton trying to find a compression brace for J, she has 2 compression fractures in her back!
[quote =gobbleinwoods;11214609]keebs,  keep your head held high.   All this negative energy will pass.[/quote]
 I'm tryin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank goodness our little beach house has a screened porch. Looks like we'll be packing frog togs and rain boots(for fishing) and sitting on the porch not the deck. .
> On a lighter note, we got a magazine from the Island this week and me and H22's name is in it.
> It's a magazine that keeps us up to date with the historic preservation of the island. Pretty cool!


cool about being in the magazine........... and on the other........ at least you'll be at the beach!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2018)

Wow, sorry to hear about your best friend,,,, always hard, ours passed away right next to the wife,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your best friend,,,, always hard, ours passed away right next to the wife,,,,


she was something else, but she led a FULL life, she has herded horses and gotten kicked in the process, as well as had a big round roll of hay fall on her one time too.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> she was something else, but she led a FULL life, she has herded horses and gotten kicked in the process, as well as had a big round roll of hay fall on her one time too.



So did ours, except for the hay, ours was 14yrs old,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> So did ours, except for the hay, ours was 14yrs old,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Keebs said:


> she was something else, but she led a FULL life, she has herded horses and gotten kicked in the process, as well as had a big round roll of hay fall on her one time too.



She was so well behaved and a sweetheart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

H22 said give J a hug. She needs it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen. Not putting our name out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

Mandy, y’all better keep an eye on that storm. According to what I just watched on the WC and depending on which model is accurate, it’s going to be bringing a LOT of rain through possibly SC and Ga. The main threat is flooding.

Just a heads up.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mandy, y’all better keep an eye on that storm. According to what I just watched on the WC and depending on which model is accurate, it’s going to be bringing a LOT of rain through possibly SC and Ga. The main threat is flooding.
> 
> Just a heads up.....



Gotcha. Seems they follow us where ever we go. Got the pool ready so it don't flood while we're gon.  But we will make the best of it and watch the waves crashing on the beach from the house.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

nrs Hornet gonna get wet like Red Bamer does.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

Evening Jeff, how you doing my friend?


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

Have you drank a beer out of that sippy cup we sent you.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotcha. Seems they follow us where ever we go. Got the pool ready so it don't flood while we're gon.  But we will make the best of it and watch the waves crashing on the beach from the house.



According to the WC and the models they are looking at, it's going to be more of a rain event with significant flood potential in low lying areas.

Just keep your vehicle on high ground. Hate it for y'all, but sure you'll make the best of it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

I am just sitting here tonight sipping on a shot of Blantons with a little branch water and a couple of ice cubes in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, how you doing my friend?



Evening Mr Charlie, I'm doing good my friend. Hope all is well with you and Mrs. Linda.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

We doing good for old folk. Thinking about trading Linda in for two 35's.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

How is the Jag doing?


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2018)

Woman on Fox saying Global warming is racist.


----------



## Keebs (May 25, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am just sitting here tonight sipping on a shot of Blantons with a little branch water and a couple of ice cubes in it.


Blantons? what is this??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

can't sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

coffee time


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Mng Gobbleinwoods,,,, good coffee this morning,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We doing good for old folk. Thinking about trading Linda in for two 35's.



I'm trading mine in for two 20 yr Olds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Mornin Gobblein, Cmp

Yep, coffee hitting the spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Gotta let the dogs out


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Mng Jeff,,,,


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2018)

morning Gobble, Cmp and Chief
Thanks for the coffee G

I think I got traded in for two 25 y.o. and then I got sent to the recycle place to be mulched


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

cramer said:


> morning Gobble, Cmp and Chief
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> I think I got traded in for two 25 y.o. and then I got sent to the recycle place to be mulched



Mng bud's,,,, lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2018)

if'n it rains 2 much, there's plenty of old war movies on this weekend

Reminds me I need to get a new flag


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2018)

I watched the last hour of Guns of Navvarone last nite

those were some big guns


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

cramer said:


> I watched the last hour of Guns of Navvarone last nite
> 
> those were some big guns



Good old movie,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

cmp wants two cars?

morning Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

cramer said:


> I watched the last hour of Guns of Navvarone last nite
> 
> those were some big guns



morning cramer

That is a good movie.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Mornin cramer, definitely old movie weather. I attempted to cut the rest of the grass yesterday afternoon when the Sun popped out for a while. Didn’t get very far and bamm, bottom fell out.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

We could use some rain up here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

I need to do some things in the yard but afraid it will be too wet all day and will make more of a mess than fixing any thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We could use some rain up here,,,,



We’ve got enough to lend you, just haven’t figured out how to get it up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need to do some things in the yard but afraid it will be too wet all day and will make more of a mess than fixing any thing.



Same here....still pondering on it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> We’ve got enough to lend you, just haven’t figured out how to get it up there.



And your gonna get more,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> And your gonna get more,,,,



Wayyy more it looks like!

Gotta go check my little minnow trap in the cow pond down the hill in pasture and see if I’ve caught any baby bream. Going to put 4-5 in little garden pond to keep skeeters down.

I checked it last night and had one so far.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

My whole yard feels like a little pond.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

Morning fellers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

hey blood


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2018)

morning BoG


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2018)

I got a week off and hoped to put a dent in last year's to-do list


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood





cramer said:


> morning BoG



How's it going guys? Some of my grass is knee high.... And 2 places on the driveway the limbs have grown over to the point they hit the vehicles passing by. Needles to say...I'm behind on yard work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

I mowed before the monsoon started but also fertilized so the yard will be knee high before it dries enough to mow.   

I've got some time too but all the forecasted rain will put a damper on getting the outside work done.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellers!



Mornin blood.



gobbleinwoods said:


> I mowed before the monsoon started but also fertilized so the yard will be knee high before it dries enough to mow.
> 
> I've got some time too but all the forecasted rain will put a damper on getting the outside work done.



Same here, but weed n feed. I’m tempted to just go jump on it and cut it wet, just so it isn’t a jungle when I get home next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

No fishies were in the trap and the one that was in it last night found his way back out. Left him in it to possibly attract more.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Picked 2 ticks off of me(bit in) yesterday and last night from going down into pasture to that little watering hole pond.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Picked 2 ticks off of me(bit in) yesterday and last night from going down into pasture to that little watering hole pond.



Gotta watch out for the ticks,,,, good idea about putting the bream in the pond,,,, put some goldfish in there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Mng blood,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

My breakfast.. Chorizo tacos


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

Morning Jeff, CMP1


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

To early for spice,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> To early for spice,,,,



Thats when I get my spice on... I love hot spicy Breakfast!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Love me some spice, too early though,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

4 bream in the little garden pond, and found another(3rd) tick bit in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Got all the grass cut and few other chores, I’m done for the day.

Unless I see something shiny.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Daggum, forgot to go into dog fence and cut it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

Got the poison ivy and some other weeds sprayed and then sprayed the places in the yard for the crab grass that I missed a couple weeks ago.

Got a wedding reception to go to in a little while.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 bream in the little garden pond, and found another(3rd) tick bit in.



No ticks up this way,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

Bushhogged the two fields between me and the neighbor...mowed around my house... I’m ready fo a dranky drank


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

You working or off Sunday into Monday?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You working or off Sunday into Monday?



Off...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

Now I'm done, time to kick back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

Headed to niece's wedding reception.  They went to the Bermuda to get hitched.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Headed to niece's wedding reception.  They went to the Bermuda to get hitched.



Was wondering why you were attending reception only.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2018)

It was a good party.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2018)

Up and at'em drivelers


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

Mng Gobbleinwoods, thanks for the Java,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, Cmp, and I see bloodbro down there lookin in.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2018)

Morning fellers!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2018)

Dogs fed, tended to, etc.

Cleaned out bio-filter on little garden pond, I gotta roll today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dogs fed, tended to, etc.
> 
> Cleaned out bio-filter on little garden pond, I gotta roll today.



Get you a pipe Jeff.. It makes things a lot easier!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Get you a pipe Jeff.. It makes things a lot easier!



Thanks for the reminder, I need to put that on my list.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

Mng Jeff, Blood,,,,


----------



## cramer (May 27, 2018)

morning chief, blood , cmp and gobblin
hanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2018)

all are welcome for the coffee.

Second pot is ready to brew.

Going to wade into the garden today and WEED WEED WEED before the next round of week long rain starts.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> all are welcome for the coffee.
> 
> Second pot is ready to brew.
> 
> Going to wade into the garden today and WEED WEED WEED before the next round of week long rain starts.



We need some of the rain you guys are gonna get,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> all are welcome for the coffee.
> 
> Second pot is ready to brew.
> 
> Going to wade into the garden today and WEED WEED WEED before the next round of week long rain starts.



Use newspapers to cut down on the weeds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2018)

Waiting on ride to get here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Use newspapers to cut down on the weeds,,,,



round up works too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2018)

Chief, seems like you are always waiting on the ride.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> round up works too



Yep,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2018)

The ocean, she is angry.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The ocean, she is angry.



Like to jump in about now,,,, 92 degrees here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 27, 2018)

Watch out for the Great Whites,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

A day to salute those who gave all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2018)

Wow. What a storm. The house was literally swaying.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

Don't believe I got any of that storm.

morning MsH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't believe I got any of that storm.
> 
> morning MsH22



Mornin. You should be on sea turtle patrol. They walked by our house bout the time you posted the coffee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2018)

We in the low country at da beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

Good Mornin from Richmond.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We in the low country at da beach.



I know.   It is going to get rocking again soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

No rain at least....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. You should be on sea turtle patrol. They walked by our house bout the time you posted the coffee.



Were they walking at a turtle's pace?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

morning Chief.

Just went for the paper in between bands of rain in 30055.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Mng Chief, Gobbleinwoods, H22,,,, thanks for the Java,,,, I guess you guys got rain coming from Alberto,,,,


----------



## cramer (May 28, 2018)

Morning Cmp, Chief, Gobblin and Mrs 22
Thanks for the coffee G

be safe Mrs22

Wishing you all a safe and happy Memorial Day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

hey cmp and cramer


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

cramer said:


> Morning Cmp, Chief, Gobblin and Mrs 22
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> be safe Mrs22
> ...



Same to you bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey cmp and cramer



Hey,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2018)

Mernin folks. Have you heard? It might rain...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin folks. Have you heard? It might rain...



Mng,,,, you guys are in for it,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, you guys are in for it,,,,



Pfffffffffft. It's been raining off and on for weeks now seems like. I think I'm growing feathers and a bill.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2018)

Morning kids....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pfffffffffft. It's been raining off and on for weeks now seems like. I think I'm growing feathers and a bill.



If it walks like a duck,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids....



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

Top of the morn to bloodbro and messican


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2018)

Steady rain here ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

drizzle drizzle here


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

We desperately need some,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We desperately need some,,,,



You can have ours. I'm tired of cuttin grass three times a week, in between rainy periods.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can have ours. I'm tired of cuttin grass three times a week, in between rainy periods.



Just let it grow,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Just let it grow,,,,



Nope, can't do it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

My boy cut ours too short the other day,,,, I usually stay at 2.5 in, he did 2.0 in,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

Afternoon....despite the weather hope everyone is safe and enjoying the Remembrance Day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

Time to get this dog and pony show over with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

Not familiar with those 'raslers.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not familiar with those 'raslers.



We’re just in rehearsals now. Started @ 8:00am and won’t be done til midnight with tear down. Then gotta drive back to Raleigh from here in Richmond. At least we are heading back towards the house. Call time is 8::00 am tomorrow also, and do it all over again.

I requested an across the board for my crew.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> We’re just in rehearsals now. Started @ 8:00am and won’t be done til midnight with tear down. Then gotta drive back to Raleigh from here in Richmond. At least we are heading back towards the house. Call time is 8::00 am tomorrow also, and do it all over again.
> 
> I requested an across the board for my crew.



That will be a short night.   What is it a couple hour drive?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That will be a short night.   What is it a couple hour drive?



Yessir, 2 1/2


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

You only do rasslin now? No audio?,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You only do rasslin now? No audio?,,,,



Video/TV Dept, Audio has their own dept, but we run fiber optic main runs that support both for the entire show. They fan out off the racks and run all the rest of the audio. Everything else we do is video related.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Video/TV Dept, Audio has their own dept, but we run fiber optic main runs that support both for the entire show. They fan out off the racks and run all the rest of the audio. Everything else we do is video related.



Interesting stuff,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2018)

Morning! Quackbro? Wybro? Gmoney?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2018)

morning bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro



Morning sir... Whats on the agenda today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir... Whats on the agenda today?



workie workie


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

Mng Gentleman,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2018)

Mernin........


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

Mng Keebs,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2018)

Howdy folks! 

Wet day in Raleigh, probably worse @ home. Got about 12 hours left today, Headin home in da moanin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Wet day in Raleigh, probably worse @ home. Got about 12 hours left today, Headin home in da moanin.



At least you get to travel,,,, what arena are you at,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2018)

PNC Arena-Raleigh


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2018)

Personally, I don’t care for the traveling anymore. It’s not bad, but I’m a homebody really. Prefer to see my family everyday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2018)

Ok, gotta go help one of my guys straighten something out for a minute. Holler later....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2018)

It's a beautiful day in the low country. Getting my tan on.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a beautiful day in the low country. Getting my tan on.



Gonna cause wrinkles,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a beautiful day in the low country. Getting my tan on.


 enjoy it for me too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2018)

Keebs said:


> enjoy it for me too!



I told the ocean you said hey.
Tried to post a pic, but file too big I reckon.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told the ocean you said hey.
> Tried to post a pic, but file too big I reckon.



Download Photo Resizer,,,, works great and easy,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told the ocean you said hey.
> Tried to post a pic, but file too big I reckon.


 you a goot sista!


----------



## Crakajak (May 29, 2018)

Broke rib + sneezing= worse pain in my life eva.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Broke rib + sneezing= worse pain in my life eva.



Been there, done that, but bruised ribs, failed seatbelt,,,, broke steering wheel,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Broke rib + sneezing= worse pain in my life eva.


 ouch!


Cmp1 said:


> Been there, done that, but bruised ribs, failed seatbelt,,,, broke steering wheel,,,,


double ouch!


----------



## Crakajak (May 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Been there, done that, but bruised ribs, failed seatbelt,,,, broke steering wheel,,,,



Mine was the old man syndrome. Fell on a soapy floor in the shower.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mine was the old man syndrome. Fell on a soapy floor in the shower.



Be careful bud's,,,, had a friend do that, hit his head on the side of the tub,,,, could've killed him,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2018)

Clock watching.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2018)

Bout 4 more hours til a cold beer....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2018)

Im here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2018)

me too bloodbro


----------



## kmckinnie (May 30, 2018)

I’m tore up !


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout 4 more hours til a cold beer....


Im gone wait 6 more!


gobbleinwoods said:


> me too bloodbro



still up counting all at money you got bro


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2018)

morning, I am needing multiple cups this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2018)

It has been several days since EE checked in.

You okay buddy?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning, I am needing multiple cups this morning.



Amen brother,,,, Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2018)

This being awake for hours in the middle of the night needs to stop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2018)

Hi-Deee


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2018)

Morning folks!

Getting ready to roll back home....holler later.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi-Deee



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This being awake for hours in the middle of the night needs to stop.



You work Mids or Insomnia?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2018)

Morning kids.....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This being awake for hours in the middle of the night needs to stop.



I been saying that fer years bro


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2018)

Mornin...................


hiya blood!


Got Cutter's ashes yesterday in her urn........... yes, I ugly cried......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng bud's,,,,



Ain't got none but if you could get em to me I'm sure I could come up with some papers.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin...................
> 
> 
> hiya blood!
> ...


Morning Keebs! Hope you are doing good!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't got none but if you could get em to me I'm sure I could come up with some papers.


Mernin Miggy


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't got none but if you could get em to me I'm sure I could come up with some papers.


  


blood on the ground said:


> Morning Keebs! Hope you are doing good!


 I'z doin!


----------



## Crakajak (May 30, 2018)

Mornin ya'll.Have a great day. Gotta go find to nickels.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2018)

Mid morning. Reeb #3. 
Wish I could post pics.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't got none but if you could get em to me I'm sure I could come up with some papers.



Funny right here,,,, had to think about it for a minute,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid morning. Reeb #3.
> Wish I could post pics.



Why can't you post pic's? And Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why can't you post pic's? And Mng,,,,


^^^^^ yeah??  you can on face of book.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid morning. Reeb #3.
> Wish I could post pics.



Why for you no can post pics? Oh, and I quit resizing them for this site. It's a pain. So I just post them on the Book of Faces first then copy the image address and post it here. 

There's more than one way to scalp a cat,,,,,,,,, or is that skin....?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why for you no can post pics? Oh, and I quit resizing them for this site. It's a pain. So I just post them on the Book of Faces first then copy the image address and post it here.
> 
> There's more than one way to scalp a cat,,,,,,,,, or is that skin....?



This right here will work if you're on Fakebook,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You work Mids or Insomnia?



insomnia


Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> insomnia
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone.



Shot of whiskey before bedtime,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Shot of whiskey before bedtime,,,,



that would just make me want more shots of whiskey


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> that would just make me want more shots of whiskey



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2018)

Evening folks!

Back at da house, got here about 3:30-4:00. Felt like I was still rollin after I got out for an hour it seemed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2018)

Now I gotta turn around and drive to Northern Illinois Saturday. MizT’s 95 yr old Grandmaw passed away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I gotta turn around and drive to Northern Illinois Saturday. MizT’s 95 yr old Grandmaw passed away.



Sorry to hear this news.     for MizT's family


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear this news.     for MizT's family



Thank you, Gobblein.

She lived a good long life.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I gotta turn around and drive to Northern Illinois Saturday. MizT’s 95 yr old Grandmaw passed away.



Sorry to hear about this Jeff,,,, Drive around 4hrs N and stop by our house,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry to hear about this Jeff,,,, Drive around 4hrs N and stop by our house,,,,



10-4, unfortunately I won’t have time. Wife gets 2 paid days off and the other 2 were her off days fortunately. A 12.5 hour day driving up, viewing on Sunday, funeral on Monday, drive home Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2018)

MizT’s brother Todd won’t even be able to attend. He’s back @ Mayo Clinic in Minneapolis getting another round of chemo treatment.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, unfortunately I won’t have time. Wife gets 2 paid days off and the other 2 were her off days fortunately. A 12.5 hour day driving up, viewing on Sunday, funeral on Monday, drive home Tuesday.



Busy couple of days,,,, I wanted to ask you where you got your filter, pump for your pond,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2018)

Here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 30, 2018)

BOG, dat your deer?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG, dat your deer?



Yessir


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

No body showin up


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

Day walkers arda be wiggling a toe soon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Day walkers arda be wiggling a toe soon



That is not all I wiggled first thing this morning.   Time to drink coffee and fill the container back up.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is not all I wiggled first thing this morning.   Time to drink coffee and fill the container back up.



Mernin G!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G!



just a couple mo ours.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

hey Chief

need to get busy just don't know what to do since it is so wet.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Howdy gobbleinbro, yeah this grass already needs cutting again, especially after weed n feed plus rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Busy couple of days,,,, I wanted to ask you where you got your filter, pump for your pond,,,,



Not sure to be honest it was probably 15 years ago or better when I got it. May have been a John Deere landscape nursery and supply place that was down here in my neck of the woods that’s no longer open. They sold all kinds of of pond supplies also back then.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Mng folks,,,, thanks for the info Jeff,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng folks,,,, thanks for the info Jeff,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,



Cmp, I just looked online and saw where Lowe’s sells those little filter/pump combos.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Cmp, I just looked online and saw where Lowe’s sells those little filter/pump combos.



Thanks bud's, I was trying to get some input on how they perform, does yours work pretty well?


----------



## redeli (May 31, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Mng


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng folks,,,, thanks for the info Jeff,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,



yw



redeli said:


> Morning all



hope you get to go home today


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks bud's, I was trying to get some input on how they perform, does yours work pretty well?



Works great as far as a little filter/fountain/bubbler etc.,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yessir



Dats  a goodun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Works great as far as a little filter/fountain/bubbler etc.,



Hey old guy


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dats  a goodun



Not as good as that'n in your avatar!

mornin day shiftaz!!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Debating with myself whether to cut wet grass this morning or tomorrow, more chance for a thunderstorm in the afternoon, and the same tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey old guy



Heyyyyy BOOM BOOM!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Debating with myself whether to cut wet grass this morning or tomorrow, more chance for a thunderstorm in the afternoon, and the same tomorrow.



Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

hey keebsisfightingtheants

boom boom made a rare appearance

can't believe it is just 9 AM  been running the chain saw cutting lower limbs off of trees and dragging them to one of many new burn piles I had to start.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebsisfightingtheants
> 
> boom boom made a rare appearance
> 
> can't believe it is just 9 AM  been running the chain saw cutting lower limbs off of trees and dragging them to one of many new burn piles I had to start.


fighting ants & even got allllll the limbs we trimmed from last weekend loaded AND dumped in the pasture pile! (Did that Monday afternoon, ant killin on a daily basis right now!)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2018)

Afternoon younguns.
I love this secluded beach. Even the dogs aren't on leashes.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Mng


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon younguns.
> I love this secluded beach. Even the dogs aren't on leashes.


 sure wish I was there too!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning!


hey you!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng


 Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

Mernin to all. Gotta go get my teefies cleaned. 
Shouldn't take long to polish both of them up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 31, 2018)

Hey keebs and much and Mrs22


----------



## Crakajak (May 31, 2018)

Mornin ya'll.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Mng


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

messican getting the pearly whites polished


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin to all. Gotta go get my teefies cleaned.
> Shouldn't take long to polish both of them up.


me too, but it'll be late this afternoon for my appointment!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey keebs and much and Mrs22


Hiya Leroy!


Crakajak said:


> Mornin ya'll.


how are ya?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

I actually had mine cleaned yesterday.


We all be sparkling.


----------



## Crakajak (May 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> :
> how are ya?



Doing well. Ribs feel medium well.Wish I could take some pain killers but need to drive myself around the rest of the week.
Sprinkle some DT earth on those far ant mounds.Or cinnemininin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Doing well. Ribs feel medium well.Wish I could take some pain killers but need to drive myself around the rest of the week.
> Sprinkle some DT earth on those far ant mounds.Or cinnemininin.



Or Red pepper flakes,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Doing well. Ribs feel medium well.Wish I could take some pain killers but need to drive myself around the rest of the week.
> Sprinkle some DT earth on those far ant mounds.Or cinnemininin.



How did you hurt your ribs?never mind, I remember,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How did you hurt your ribs?never mind, I remember,,,,



Power sliding in the shower.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Lol lol lol, true,,,, slipped on the ice here in the winter 3 times on our hill,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2018)

Sign at the likker store:
I have mixed drinks about feelings.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2018)

Road out to Steamboat Landing. Watched oyster shell recycling. Pretty cool. They load used shells on a barg and take them to creeks to make more.


----------



## Crakajak (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol, true,,,, slipped on the ice here in the winter 3 times on our hill,,,,



That hurts Even with a lot of padding on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sign at the likker store:
> I have mixed drinks about feelings.


That's a good sign. 

Hey, what's your sign? 

I heard GON will be upgrading to a new platform this weekend. Any truth to that rumor?


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I actually had mine cleaned yesterday.
> 
> 
> We all be sparkling.


 We'd sparkle so bright the sun would hide!


Crakajak said:


> Doing well. Ribs feel medium well.Wish I could take some pain killers but need to drive myself around the rest of the week.
> Sprinkle some DT earth on those far ant mounds.Or cinnemininin.


Can you take Arthritis strength Tylenol?  It might give you some relief.  I have tried the DE before, they just knocked on the porch & asked for more! Cinnamon?? Really? neva heard that, but worth a try, I keep that stocked!


Cmp1 said:


> Or Red pepper flakes,,,,


Ain't heard that either, but I want to KILL them not run them or give them a party!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sign at the likker store:
> I have mixed drinks about feelings.


 I like that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road out to Steamboat Landing. Watched oyster shell recycling. Pretty cool. They load used shells on a barg and take them to creeks to make more.


I bet that is cool to watch!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good sign.
> 
> Hey, what's your sign?
> 
> I heard GON will be upgrading to a new platform this weekend. Any truth to that rumor?


WHAT???????


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sign at the likker store:
> I have mixed drinks about feelings.



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> We'd sparkle so bright the sun would hide!
> 
> Can you take Arthritis strength Tylenol?  It might give you some relief.  I have tried the DE before, they just knocked on the porch & asked for more! Cinnamon?? Really? neva heard that, but worth a try, I keep that stocked!
> 
> ...



Red pepper flakes gets rid of them,,,, won't kill em, but you'll be done with them,,,, used it in Florida,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> WHAT???????



Yep, look at the big black letters under "Notices" at the top of the page.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, look at the big black letters under "Notices" at the top of the page.




Some of us habitual offenders ain't gon know how to act with no forum fo 3 days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of us habitual offenders ain't gon know how to act with no forum fo 3 days.



We might actually have to talk to our wives.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

I'm going fishing,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Red pepper flakes gets rid of them,,,, won't kill em, but you'll be done with them,,,, used it in Florida,,,,


If it just runs them, it won't help me a bit....... they'll navigate back......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, look at the big black letters under "Notices" at the top of the page.


 thanks..............


Jeff C. said:


> Some of us habitual offenders ain't gon know how to act with no forum fo 3 days.


good thing it's mainly a weekend, I have been doing my best to "unplug" on the weekends.........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We might actually have to talk to our wives.


    you still have my number!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 31, 2018)

Keebs said:


> If it just runs them, it won't help me a bit....... they'll navigate back......
> 
> thanks..............
> 
> ...



You probably killed them last year, right,,,, Red pepper flakes and they won't be back,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

Three days.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We might actually have to talk to our wives.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2018)

evening Chief,

I got lots of yard type clean up done today.  How about you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Got everything cut again. Problem is, I bet I’ll be cutting it again before I leave to go out of town again Sunday a week, after I get back in town from Illinois.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2018)

Started pretty early this Mornin behind the walk behind for some cardio gobbleinbro. Cut the entire front and one big side yard walking behind it in 3rd gear. Switched over to the rider for the back, behind barn and back side yard. Washed under decks of both mowers, blew off the driveway, walks, etc. 

I’m whooped....fixin to medicate!


----------



## Wycliff (May 31, 2018)

Good morning folks, looks like I'm back for a while. not going to know what to do with a 3 day outage on here


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2018)

Im herea


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2018)

Gonna be a long weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Mornin Wybro! How youns doing?

got the cow's standing on the flat rock affect going on in Cartersville!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2018)

Doing well blood, how are you getting along. No rain here right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Doing well blood, how are you getting along. No rain here right now.



We had a excellent light show for about 20 min. Doing okay I reckon.... How long of a haul you in for?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

The cow visited me about 2-2:30.  Still raining here.

I am with you wybro.   Three days is a long time to transfer data.

Morning bloodbro.  Hope it has been a easy night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We had a excellent light show for about 20 min. Doing okay I reckon.... How long of a haul you in for?



Not sure but I'm thinking a week or 2


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2018)

Good morning GW and blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Morning men! Looks like I will end my day being a busy lil feller!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Wybro, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I am sick of all of this rain during the past week.  I have driven over 1300 miles since last Friday and about 90 % of that driving was in pouring rain storms.  I had a busy week and I capped it off yesterday in Statesboro and had lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-Law.   Of course, it rained off and on most of the afternoon on the way back home. 

Dang, I thought that rain was pretty much gone for a while but I see that I have more heading from the northwest that looks like it will be here later this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

hey EE

morn Chief

Just went to the road and mercy is it wet.   Spraying fireant mounds on the way.   They should have drown by now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2018)

Mornin. Another beautiful day in the Low country.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2018)

Mernin youinses. 
Got more boomers on the way today, then they're pullin the plug on GON this evenin to put a new engine and tranny in it. It hasn't been announced yet who the tranny will be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey EE
> 
> morn Chief
> 
> Just went to the road and mercy is it wet.   Spraying fireant mounds on the way.   They should have drown by now.



Was just lookin @ a few fire ant mounds that are poppin up here.

Gonna have to look in my supplies and see if I have any fire ant poison in stock. No mounds in lawn, just on the fringes of it and pasture areas. If there’s such a thing as good news about fire ants, or if I see a rise in their population, it is a result of the Argentine population being reduced. At least fire ants don’t invade the home, but Argentines don’t bite me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Haaay! Live from the front porch!


----------



## cramer (Jun 1, 2018)

Morning fellers and felleritas
Thanks for the coffee G


Don't kill Ant Jemima


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2018)

Mernin!
I have Chevy with me at work so I can take her to the vet to get chipped and check for heartworms.......she's being a goot girl!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> I have Chevy with me at work so I can take her to the vet to get chipped and check for heartworms.......she's being a goot girl!



Taking mine in to vet for the yearly boosters etc.   Gets me off the chain saw for a little while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

Chief I didn't have but 5 or 6 mounds come up in areas I don't wide spread treat.   I am really winning this war.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

btw as I mowed around the blackberry patches yesterday there were several already black and lots were turning red.   Check you berries.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay! Live from the front porch!



Other than some shut eye, what do you have planned?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Other than some shut eye, what do you have planned?



An oil change and windshield wipers for the wife's car.... other than that nothing I hope!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> I have Chevy with me at work so I can take her to the vet to get chipped and check for heartworms.......she's being a goot girl!



Did you ever find Dooby?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Taking mine in to vet for the yearly boosters etc.   Gets me off the chain saw for a little while.



I’d almost just soon  step in a fire ant mound that have to deal with all 4 of mine @ the Vet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Gotta go get a haircut and beard trim.....I’m bout to go high n tight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ocean no longer angry. Boats hauling it out of the Marina. Theyz some doozies out there. 3 story yatch.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Taking mine in to vet for the yearly boosters etc.   Gets me off the chain saw for a little while.


 she is not used to being any where but home & going to see granma, I just took her out and all the cars so close on the road was something new to her, the "fake tile" floors here worry her too!


blood on the ground said:


> An oil change and windshield wipers for the wife's car.... other than that nothing I hope!


 got time for another vehicle?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 1, 2018)

Mornin Ya'll.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just lookin @ a few fire ant mounds that are poppin up here.
> 
> Gonna have to look in my supplies and see if I have any fire ant poison in stock. No mounds in lawn, just on the fringes of it and pasture areas. If there’s such a thing as good news about fire ants, or if I see a rise in their population, it is a result of the Argentine population being reduced. At least fire ants don’t invade the home, but Argentines don’t bite me.



Mng Jeff,,,, red pepper flakes,,,, they'll never return,,,, around the house too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2018)

Lunch!  1st Friday, Subway day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Dr'd up stewed cabbage n sausage with Tiger sauce, mashed taters, sliced jalapenos', and biskit toast....plus one with jelly for dessert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Went high n tight lite....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

Too hot to do manual labor for me so I called it quits and took a shower.   T-shirt was as wet as if I had dunked it in a bucket of water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Jeff,,,, red pepper flakes,,,, they'll never return,,,, around the house too,,,,



Negatory on the Argentines, they don't built mounds like fire ants. Those rascals go up into trees if they have to. 

I could see getting some control with fire ants due to their mound building.

I'd have to have a trailer load of pepper flakes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Too hot to do manual labor for me so I called it quits and took a shower.   T-shirt was as wet as if I had dunked it in a bucket of water.



Same here G. I'm chillin the rest of the day, unless I spot somethin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2018)

Gobblin's taking wet t-shirt selfies.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here G. I'm chillin the rest of the day, unless I spot somethin.



67 degrees and sunny here,,,, you guys know how to get rid of black flies? Preferably natural,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gobblin's taking wet t-shirt selfies.



down miggy down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> 67 degrees and sunny here,,,, you guys know how to get rid of black flies? Preferably natural,,,,



We probably have them, but not to the extent that y’all do up north, I don’t believe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

That is one impressive line of showers running from Athens to Peachtree City.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gobblin's taking wet t-shirt selfies.


 he said I was the only one he was sending them to!


Cmp1 said:


> 67 degrees and sunny here,,,, you guys know how to get rid of black flies? Preferably natural,,,,


fly swatter?  or if you're real good, make a rubber band zapper!


gobbleinwoods said:


> down miggy down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Too hot to do manual labor for me so I called it quits and took a shower.   T-shirt was as wet as if I had dunked it in a bucket of water.



All I did was walk Alaric out to the pasture to poop after his midday lunch and broke into a sweat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is one impressive line of showers running from Athens to Peachtree City.



I’m hearing the lite rumblings and seeing the edge of it just north of me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Reckon I’d better go roll my truck winders up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Neighbor came by and asked me if I wanted a grass cuttin job.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Dark and thundering here but no rain ...yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dark and thundering here but no rain ...yet!



Several warnings over the weather radio with severe storms to my west....no rain yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2018)

68.4 lbs!!!  But Doc said she was in great shape, no heartworms, got the meds for her and got her chipped, not even a flinch to that!  Other than having the "nervous shakes" she did great!  Here at the office she only whines when I leave her to wait on a customer.......... Chief, you would be so proud of her! I've even taught her to "shake" this week! (But I say "HowdoHowdoHowdo")


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

mine is already chipped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

howdo keebs is the dog whisperer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> 68.4 lbs!!!  But Doc said she was in great shape, no heartworms, got the meds for her and got her chipped, not even a flinch to that!  Other than having the "nervous shakes" she did great!  Here at the office she only whines when I leave her to wait on a customer.......... Chief, you would be so proud of her! I've even taught her to "shake" this week! (But I say "HowdoHowdoHowdo")



LOL....Howdo!  I like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Wish these storms would go on and pass....Boo don't be likin' no thunder n lightnin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdo keebs is the dog whisperer


 not even close.......... having just her to contend with makes it much easier, if Dooby was there he'd be all up in my lap!


Jeff C. said:


> LOL....Howdo!  I like it.


 You know I have to be "different"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> not even close.......... having just her to contend with makes it much easier, if Dooby was there he'd be all up in my lap!
> 
> You know I have to be "different"!!



I say go poo poo and they know what I'm talkin bout....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> 68.4 lbs!!!  But Doc said she was in great shape, no heartworms, got the meds for her and got her chipped, not even a flinch to that!  Other than having the "nervous shakes" she did great!  Here at the office she only whines when I leave her to wait on a customer.......... Chief, you would be so proud of her! I've even taught her to "shake" this week! (But I say "HowdoHowdoHowdo")



Ms. Howdo.......... 

In 5 hours they hit the kill switch on this place. Monday mornin should be interesting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Howdo..........
> 
> In 5 hours they hit the kill switch on this place. Monday mornin should be interesting.



Copy dat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Bout ta grill up some burgers...happy friday folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Won't be no more actin a fool on the forum for me .... Im comin back as a admin after this weekend! I can feel it .... They GON ask me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

bloodbro,

Is the making you a admin the reason they are now announcing it will be Monday evening not morning for GON to be back up and running?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,
> 
> Is the making you a admin the reason they are now announcing it will be Monday evening not morning for GON to be back up and running?



Most likely ....


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2018)

Evening folks, won't be long they'll be shutting this down


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

112 days until fall .... Keep the faith ...there is hope yet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Locker down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

deer in lock down already?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

what time they closing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2018)

10 PM supposedly


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Keebs said:


> he said I was the only one he was sending them to!
> 
> fly swatter?  or if you're real good, make a rubber band zapper!



Lol lol lol,,,, it's gonna take a lot more than a swatter,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 112 days until fall .... Keep the faith ...there is hope yet!



Love fall,,,, but then winter is close,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2018)

TICK TOCK

TICK TOCK


time's running out


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> TICK TOCK
> 
> TICK TOCK
> 
> ...



Talk to you all next week,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2018)

Holler when it comes back online y'all.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 1, 2018)

Yep


----------



## cramer (Jun 1, 2018)

see you on the other side Chief


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2018)

Nothin happenin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2018)

Last person out turn out the Lights and lock the doors the party's over


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2018)

For some strange feeling, I feel like I am loosing all of my best friends for at least 3 days !!!!!!   Either that OR being thrown in the SLAMMER for the weekend !!!!!



:   


Sure hope all of you will survive the weekend and show up again sometime Monday for the big celebration.  The countdown clock will be starting soon I suppose.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Last person out turn out the Lights and lock the doors the party's over



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow, this is strange


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Wow, this is strange




Gonna take a little gettin used to the new look and feel.

Hope everyone is well. Heading home from Illinois tomorrow morn some time or another.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2018)

Check ... Check .... Radio check


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna take a little gettin used to the new look and feel.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Heading home from Illinois tomorrow morn some time or another.


Yep...….....This is not exactly like the sandbox they let us play in before the roll out, and I'm having a little trouble navigating around...……….Gonna take a little getting used to...……….I think some of the new features will be worth it

No need to resize pictures before posting, and can be done directly from your phone

No need to Embed videos

And a like button!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2018)

Time to make da doughnuts


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Check ... Check .... Radio check


Can you hear me Bro??…….

I'm getting a message on my posts

                               "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Can you hear me Bro??…….
> 
> I'm getting a message on my posts
> 
> "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors"


I hear youns


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Test run on photo post.... Roosta bullets


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2018)

Definitely going to take some getting use to


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

morning wybro and blood

what is this that they have done to us?

no smiley
no color
how do you get to new posts in a thread without scrolling thru the entire thing?

getting used to is an understatement!

going to need a lot of coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2018)

Morning gobblin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

just poking around but grrrrr they took away the semi-colon and went full colon IMO


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2018)

They say they are not finished, I hope they add a splash of color


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2018)

oop:oop:oop:


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

seems l little harder to switch around and see new posts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

Are all the pm's GON?

Does that feature still work?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2018)

By now, most of you know that I tell it like it is as to my opinion.  After 12 years or so on here, this is the biggest CLUSTER that I can remember.  I loved the color contrast as before as it made it SO MUCH BETTER to read with my aging eyes.  This format is so darn hard to read that I am straining my eyes to see the pages.  Nothing so far appears to be user friendly either such as the old format.  I could log on and see everything as to when it was posted and the latest was there waiting to easily see.  The original birthday features were great too.  Gosh, I hope that the powers here will re-consider their  abrupt changes as there are many other sites out there that is SO MUCH MORE USER FRIENDLY THAN THIS CURRENT FORMAT.  Please bring back the original emoticons too as these that I see now available just plain are terrible !!!!!

The OLD format was 100 times better for me and I WOULD BE GLAD TO PAY $50 PER YEAR TO HELP FINANCE THE OLD FORMAT IF NECESSARY TOO !!!!

I ALSO SEE THAT THE TOTAL MEMBERSHIP IS LESS THAN 100,000 NOW AND THE ORIGINAL MEMBERSHIP LISTED LAST WEEK WAS APPROXIMATELY 208,000.  WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST OF THOSE MEMBERS?????

Unfortunately for me right now, this new format is so DRAB that is about exciting as seeing a turtle crossing the road and getting smashed by an on-coming 18-wheeler !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

EE,  I found the pms but it is like having pms.    The old messages are saved under the inbox at the top of the page but here again it takes a couple clicks to get there.

moaning it is


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2018)

Gobblin, thanks for that information as I have found the original P/M's now.

I think that I am going to need a lot of LIKKER instead of coffee during the upcoming days to figure out this new format of sorts !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2018)

Can anybody help me to find the "OLD STYLE" weather map (MET SHACK ) information that MIGGY had set-up on here previously. 

I constantly have used that feature on a daily basis and sometimes several times per day in my business as I could look at it and know exactly where the bad weather/rain was anywhere across the southeast.  This feature was crucial to me because I can NOT process and deliver certain goods if I know that the rain is approaching my area.  That feature made it very easy for me to schedule certain projects with my customers on a daily basis.


----------



## champ (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like they've turned the longhorn into a spaceship.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, this format is horrible,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks for that information as I have found the original P/M's now.
> 
> I think that I am going to need a lot of LIKKER instead of coffee during the upcoming days to figure out this new format of sorts !!!!



Lol lol lol,,,, me too,,,, Mng, BTW


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

And what's up with my avatar?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> And what's up with my avatar?


Isn't that your dog??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Isn't that your dog??



Lol lol lol,,,, but the size isn't correct,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Anywho .... It will take time but we all will be buisness as usual in a couple days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, but the size isn't correct,,,,


LOL!!! I know....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> By now, most of you know that I tell it like it is as to my opinion.  After 12 years or so on here, this is the biggest CLUSTER that I can remember.  I loved the color contrast as before as it made it SO MUCH BETTER to read with my aging eyes.  This format is so darn hard to read that I am straining my eyes to see the pages.  Nothing so far appears to be user friendly either such as the old format.  I could log on and see everything as to when it was posted and the latest was there waiting to easily see.  The original birthday features were great too.  Gosh, I hope that the powers here will re-consider their  abrupt changes as there are many other sites out there that is SO MUCH MORE USER FRIENDLY THAN THIS CURRENT FORMAT.  Please bring back the original emoticons too as these that I see now available just plain are terrible !!!!!
> 
> The OLD format was 100 times better for me and I WOULD BE GLAD TO PAY $50 PER YEAR TO HELP FINANCE THE OLD FORMAT IF NECESSARY TOO !!!!
> 
> ...



This right here is true,,,, funny,,,, Mng


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

I feel like I just walked onto the beach and there is an ugly skinny pasty white woman layin there with dental floss on for a bathing suit. This new forum needs to gain some weight, more cloths and a tan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel like I just walked onto the beach and there is an ugly skinny pasty white woman layin there with dental floss on for a bathing suit. This new forum needs to gain some weight, more cloths and a tan.


Wait, what? Moderator approval for each post? I hope they gave the mods a good raise to do all that work!! (where's the emoticons?) ROFL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

this is going to take some getting used to!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

OH......... Morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> this is going to take some getting used to!!



Mng,,,, you can say that again,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Like most said WHITE IS BRIGHT  . 

Cmp  looks like mine chopped off part of poor ole Chases' head.

Guess I better try a pic so far not to sure if I like having to open them up to see a larger size  but I'm going to try and adjust to all the new. Shot these three yesterday.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Just noticed ya can't see whos stawkin you at the bottom anymore


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just noticed ya can't see whos stawkin you at the bottom anymore


Just always assume its Quack and your good to go!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Just always assume its Quack and your good to go!



So everytime someone quotes ya you get an ALERT?

Never liked lerts much kind of pesty little fellers.

Just noticed the insert an image let's see what this does


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Nope same thing oh well "Get use to it Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Ok  think I figure this picture thing out


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok  think I figure this picture thing outView attachment 932211


Love your picture post sir!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

still stark white.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

nice pic stonerbro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello!!  
Have no fear I am here.  
My name is Leroy and I hunt deer.
I am here but I do not work.  
Just be glad you've never seen me twerk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2018)

Mornin! I think I'm lost.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

boom boom,  With that visual I think I will go back outside.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Got to try the music thing

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> boom boom,  With that visual I think I will go back outside.


??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

Howdy labs, Mrs 22, BOG, keebs, nic, silver, quack, mud, durt, possum and whomever I misses


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> this is going to take some getting used to!!


I think they'll have it all hammered out in a day or two. When you set up these forums there's a bazillion options and you have to take note of each button you push to allow or give permissions for things to work and who can work them. If you don't you'll have no idea what you've done and how to get it back to a control point to fix it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think they'll have it all hammered out in a day or two. When you set up these forums there's a bazillion options and you have to take note of each button you push to allow or give permissions for things to work and who can work them. If you don't you'll have no idea what you've done and how to get it back to a control point to fix it.


What you know  about opening forums and such


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got to try the music thing


Don't embed it next time. Just copy and paste the link.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you know  about opening forums and such


If I tell ya I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy labs, Mrs 22, BOG, keebs, nic, silver, quack, mud, durt, possum and whomever I misses



Hey boom boom

Boy a bit brisk up here this morning in the low 40s


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't embed it next time. Just copy and paste the link.



Ok let me see if I got it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I tell ya I'd have to kill ya.


You'd be done wasted a good bullet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You'd be done wasted a good bullet


I know dats right


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2018)

what in the world is going on in this place


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2018)

I dont like it, i dont like it one bit! 


Keebs!!!????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hello!!
> Have no fear I am here.
> My name is Leroy and I hunt deer.
> I am here but I do not work.
> Just be glad you've never seen me twerk


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like it, i dont like it one bit!
> 
> 
> Keebs!!!????????


 I am just trying to go with the flow and glad we still have a driveler!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like it, i dont like it one bit!
> 
> 
> Keebs!!!????????



You are the first to express that opinion.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

hey keebs,   just stopped for a drink of water.   Need to get back at it as it is really not to bad out there today.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think they'll have it all hammered out in a day or two. When you set up these forums there's a bazillion options and you have to take note of each button you push to allow or give permissions for things to work and who can work them. If you don't you'll have no idea what you've done and how to get it back to a control point to fix it.


 I know, I remember a trip thru that mind field and glad I ain't the one doing it with this place!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebs,   just stopped for a drink of water.   Need to get back at it as it is really not to bad out there today.


yeah that "June Cold Front" is nice, huh?  Don't over do it though!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I am just trying to go with the flow and glad we still have a driveler!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Its calling me a senior member, that used to be a bannable offense!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I know dats right


Bout ready for the wall so we can send you back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont like it, i dont like it one bit!
> 
> 
> Keebs!!!????????


Smh  ya big crybaby


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2018)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Smh  ya big crybaby


Yep, i like the old one better.. Change... ba hum bug.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 5, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, i like the old one better.. Change... ba hum bug.


I liked the color of the old one better for sure.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jun 5, 2018)

What in the wild world of sports is going on here....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I am just trying to go with the flow and glad we still have a driveler!


Does that make you a flow rider? (crap, no popcorn eating smiley)!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2018)

bigdaddyga said:


> What in the wild world of sports is going on here....


Hey there stranger!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that make you a flow rider? (crap, no popcorn eating smiley)!!!


Really


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Headed to bed kids... Yall enjoy the new GON... Its really not that bad! Different.. Yes.. But not bad at all! All my features work! Got to look for some but everything and more are at our finger tips! I will say..... The white screen is to boring and really bright! The earth tone brown worked great for everyone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really


Hey!!! No fair. Where you gettin them emoticons?
Nevermind, just fount them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to bed kids... Yall enjoy the new GON... Its really not that bad! Different.. Yes.. But not bad at all! All my features work! Got to look for some but everything and more are at our finger tips! I will say..... The white screen is to boring and really bright! The earth tone brown worked great for everyone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Double post.... double foul!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

I see some gremlins runnin around behind the scene in this here new place. I agree with Blood about the white screen. Gotta wear my shades to read it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really


yay, I found the others too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that make you a flow rider? (crap, no popcorn eating smiley)!!!


 I dunno, guess so?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, guess so?


Next question. What's a flowrider? 

OOPS, nevahmind. I was spellin it wrong. It's Flo Rida, according to the video on Youtube.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see some gremlins runnin around behind the scene in this here new place. I agree with Blood about the white screen. Gotta wear my shades to read it.



Just one of many issues, I'm pretty sure there's gonna be bugs,,,, way too bright, especially outside,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next question. What's a flowrider?
> 
> OOPS, nevahmind. I was spellin it wrong. It's Flo Rida, according to the video on Youtube.


 And I thought the song was Low Rider all these years........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

flowrider or Flo Rida about equal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

looking for the other smilies  found them.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looking for the other smilies  found them.


 and they say they can't teach these old dawgs new tricks!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Just got back from town forgot the Kodak had it on the charger.Thankfuly I didn't see anything worth takin a pic of but got it ready for the next trip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just got back from town forgot the Kodak had it on the charger.Thankfuly I didn't see anything worth takin a pic of but got it ready for the next trip.


Is there a place in here to post pictures that you didn't take yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yep, white screen is terrible


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 5, 2018)

just fyi. that danged yankee race, the belmont, is this weekend.

possible triple crown winner. if justify has the distance in 'm

itz a long mile n'a half.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is there a place in here to post pictures that you didn't take yet?



I try to make sure there isn't . Did ya see my cougar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Had to change my avatar cause Sally is in my broke tablet, no way to retrieve the pic,,,, the change messed up the size,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm going to try to post a pic,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm going to try to post a pic,,,, View attachment 932245


Terrible pic,,,, your supposed to be able to click on it to enlarge,,,, nope


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon everyone,,,,


Pretty Pup!!!
Ok, I'm outta hera!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

worked like a rented mule today.

blood, hope your shift is an easy one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> worked like a rented mule today.
> 
> blood, hope your shift is an easy one.


A rented mule!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Does the censor still work? I'm to screed to try and find out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

What's the difference in a HAT and a CAP?  Just askin..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Is it a Baseball hat or a Baseball cap ????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

and isn't the bill suppose to face to the front?? just askin..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Am I askin to many questions??


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 5, 2018)

I cant tell what thread i am in? where am i?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

How low is to low for your britches to hang? just askin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey pappy your lost in the driveler  but it's OK just turn left go to the old cut down tree by ol uncle Joes place, cut thru the field ( please close the gate and watch out for the bull) cross the creek turn right and there you are .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2018)

Anybody seen the clock? just askin...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What's the difference in a HAT and a CAP?  Just askin..


cap comes off the top of a beer bottle..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2018)

This is how i read the new forums


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like they dulled it a little with the grey


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry morning


Morning Pal ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry morning


It is on the list of things to do!!!...…… Just not at the top of the list at the moment...…..... This is # 1 complaint, but not # 1 priority at the moment.

Security, and workability come before cosmetics


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> This is how i read the new forums





Wycliff said:


> Looks like they dulled it a little with the grey



It is on the list, just not at the top of the list at the moment.

It is the #1 complaint, but not the #1 Priority at the moment...…….Security, and workability of the forum come before cosmetics!!

Hope you fellas have a good night tonight at work...…… I just started my last BLD for the night, and Prolly ain't gonna make it much longer


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2018)

treemohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

morning wybro and blood


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning GW and blood


blood must have been busy last night


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of the Drivelers out there that are still asleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

EE, loss of words today?

Low humidity for the last couple of days and two more to come should have your customers caught up with goods for a while.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

this is a King fisher


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, loss of words today?
> 
> Low humidity for the last couple of days and two more to come should have your customers caught up with goods for a while.




Gobblin, thankfully, I did get these good processed and taken care of  yesterday.  I also sent you a p/m a few minutes ago too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning EE




Wybro, be careful driving home this morning as after hearing the early local news this morning, you will lucky to get home safely without being shot or wrecked by these looney people of Augusta.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning boys.... Its been a fuffan up in da plastic factry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys.... Its been a fuffan up in da plastic factry!



fuffan  =  fun one?   Well it is about over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmmm, so the color of the screen isn't hammered out yet. I see we have the Procol Harum color goin on this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Home sweet home....long ride home yesterday from Illinois with a 45 minute parked on the interstate truck fire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Home sweet home....long ride home yesterday from Illinois with a 45 minute parked on the interstate truck fire.



Auto Flambe' 

Welcome back home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Auto Flambe'
> 
> Welcome back home.



Flatbed trailer full of old cardboard boxes caught on fire. Would have loved seeing it while he was running 65 before pulling over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2018)

Top of da Mernin Dayshifters


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mng Blood,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Flatbed trailer full of old cardboard boxes caught on fire. Would have loved seeing it while he was running 65 before pulling over.



Probably got wet and then stacked.

65 mph would have really fueled the fire.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2018)

morning cmp


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mng everyone else,,,, this color isn't much better than the white, maybe a little better on the eyes,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mng GIW,,,, thanks for the Java,,,, we lost power just as I was making some,,,, just came back on


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

This is the color being used right now. Sangin don't start til 1:25 mark, but it's a mostest excellentest version of this song.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


Hai............


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is the color being used right now. Sangin don't start til 1:25 mark, but it's a mostest excellentest version of this song.



Good one Migs, BTW Mng


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mng Keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Good one Migs, BTW Mng


Mernin Frosty. Has it gotten above 32° F there yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2018)

mng,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2018)

Locking it down! Time to start a new one!!!!


----------

